# CNN/HuffPost Report New Source Backs Reid's Claim



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 6, 2012)

Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)



> There are times [Reid] says things off the cuff that make his aides wince, like talking about smelly tourists in the Capitol -- I'm not making this up. This is not one of those times. This is one of those times he knows exactly what he's doing. He's doing it on purpose, he is doing it for political reasons, because he wants this issue -- Romney's taxes -- talked about on programs like yours, wants it to be headlines in newspapers and wants Mitt Romney to respond on this issue which they think is a negative for Romney, as opposed to issues Romney wants to talk about.



Seriously. Why doesn't Mitt just release the tax forms? It should be fairly clear to them by now that the story isn't going away, and it's picked up some steam since Pelosi has backed Reid. If there's nothing to be ashamed of, he's made a massive error in not releasing them. If there is something to be ashamed of, he's made it a million times worse by not releasing them.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 6, 2012)

There is no reason to refuse to release the returns unless he's hiding something or he perhaps hopes to release them closer to the election to embarrass Obama.


----------



## del (Aug 6, 2012)

> A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source...is a credible person



oh, well, if the second anonymous source is saying the first anonymous source is "a credible person", i say we hang romney.


----------



## oreo (Aug 6, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Apparently we're supposed to be more angry with what Mitt Romney did with his money--than what Obama did with ours!"

The point is Romney could release 50 years of income tax returns and it wouldn't satisfy Harry Ried or the left in this country.  This is all they've got to run on.  Obama doesn't have a record that would in anyway qualify him to run for a second term.  _He has been a dismal failure._

*And as Ronald Reagan stated:* "If it isn't true--IGNORE it.







"If you don't have a record to run on, you paint your opponent as someone people need to run from"--Barack Obama


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 6, 2012)

del said:


> > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source...is a credible person
> 
> 
> 
> oh, well, if the second anonymous source is saying the first anonymous source is "a credible person", i say we hang romney.



I heard there was another credible source that vouched for the first two.

Seriously?  Does anyone believe this crap?  Reid needs to reveal his source or resign in disgrace.


----------



## oreo (Aug 6, 2012)

del said:


> > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source...is a credible person
> 
> 
> 
> oh, well, if the second anonymous source is saying the first anonymous source is "a credible person", i say we hang romney.



Well my 4th cousin removed--(can't remember his name) aunt who's 3rd cousin's friend of a friend told her that Obama never went to Harvard.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 6, 2012)

David Krone, Harry Reid's chief of staff, denounces GOP


----------



## del (Aug 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> David Krone, Harry Reid's chief of staff, denounces GOP



in other news, a dog bit a man.

you really should spend your time more productively.

have you tried sculpting chessmen out of your fecal matter?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 6, 2012)

Huff PO......BWAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA any information before or after that is null and void......


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 6, 2012)

oreo said:


> The point is Romney could release 50 years of income tax returns and it wouldn't satisfy Harry Ried or the left in this country.



And that is exactly Romney's (and your own) political miscalculation.  He's allowing Reid and the left control the debate.  He doesn't have to satisfy them.  He needs to satisfy the electorate, particularly the people who are undecided and can be swayed (and right now ARE being swayed) based on how the discussion pans out.  Romney won't satisfy Reid and the left, you're right.  But if he released the past 10 years of tax returns, it WOULD satisfy the electorate.  And if he did this, and Reid and the left continued to babble on about it and try to move the goal post, it would work to Romney's favor among the undecideds.

I've been saying it for months, Romney has turned out to be the GOP equivalent of candidate Kerry in 2004.  Kerry spent so much time letting Bush frame the discussion about how Kerry "voted for the $87 billion before I voted against the $87 billion" (not to mention a few other things) that Kerry never really got the chance to talk about what he wanted.  Kerry insisted that he had to take the time to win everyone over, and didn't focus on winning the the real decision makers over.  The closer we get to November, the more this election appears to be a repeat of 8 years ago.  A weak sitting President wins reelection because of the combination of a weak opposition candidate, and the ridiculousness of mule headed hyper-polarized partisan politics.


----------



## oreo (Aug 6, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source...is a credible person
> ...



Reid is running scared--he knows that his majority leadership is going to change hands in November and that *Obama is in serious trouble.*  So he's pushing the panic button.

Change the focus from 8.3% unemployment or real unemployment at 11% when you count those that have run out of unemployment benefits--and 47 million Americans on food stamps today--to Romney's income tax returns--with a wild claim from the senate floor that he didn't pay taxes for 10 years--based on NOTHING.

You're right he is an absolute DISGRACE.






*"When you don't have a record to run on, you paint your opponent as someone people need to run from"--Barack Obama*


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 6, 2012)

10 Theories About What Mitt Romney's Really Hiding in Those Tax Returns | Alternet

Did Romney Participate in IRS Tax Amnesty Program in 2009? | Daily Agenda


----------



## Leweman (Aug 6, 2012)

Enough with the taxes.  Unless Obama is going to release his college transcripts I don't give two shits about Romney's taxes.  We all know the Obama administration is a bunch of tax cheats along with many Dems in congress. So at best Romney is only as bad as the Dems but isn't a Hypocrite about it.  How is that a winner?  In reality Romney paid taxes ... then end.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Aug 6, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reid and pelosi, two of the three stooges. Who cares what they think.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 6, 2012)

All Romney has to do to make Harry Reid's source look like a lying fool - _is to release his tax returns!_


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 6, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harry knows the source is credible, he met him in a truck stop bathroom.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 6, 2012)

I have no doubt that Romney has paid taxes of "some kind" - but did he pay any "income taxes" for 10 years.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> All Romney has to do to make Harry Reid's source look like a lying fool - _is to release his tax returns!_



Yes but that would be the rational thing to do, best to let people think you're hiding something raher than prove them right.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 6, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)
> ...


 

Did he tap his foot?


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 6, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source...is a credible person
> ...


What a Dowager busybody Harry Reid is.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 6, 2012)

.

Our "leaders" are failing us.

.


----------



## Peach (Aug 6, 2012)

del said:


> > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source...is a credible person
> 
> 
> 
> oh, well, if the second anonymous source is saying the first anonymous source is "a credible person", i say we hang romney.



I want a fourth, fifth and sixth credible source to confirm Romney is very wealthy and minimizes tax liability by all legal means possible.That will cure insomnia I am positive.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 6, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Harry was on his knees.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 6, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > The point is Romney could release 50 years of income tax returns and it wouldn't satisfy Harry Ried or the left in this country.
> ...


Reid is going to be in a humongous world of hurt come November, when he is demoted to the rank and file little ankle biter that he is.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 6, 2012)

So they asked Obama too? Shocking


----------



## auditor0007 (Aug 6, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > The point is Romney could release 50 years of income tax returns and it wouldn't satisfy Harry Ried or the left in this country.
> ...



If Romney has nothing to hide, it works in his favor not to release his tax returns until close to election time.  That way he can throw it in everyone's face and say "See, I told you all along this was just some false charges being thrown at me by the dems."  On the other hand, if he has something to hide, he can never release them or the election would be over.  If Romney did not pay taxes or barely paid any, and he is using the argument that we need to lower taxes even more for the wealthy, well, people are just not going to buy into that one.  They will send him packing no matter how much they may dislike Obama.  Either way, the truth will come out, one way or another, before election day.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 6, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> There is no reason to refuse to release the returns unless he's hiding something or he perhaps hopes to release them closer to the election to embarrass Obama.



What's Obama's excuse for not releasing his school records?


----------



## whitehall (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's an idea. Why doesn't the CNN corporation merge with Huffington? CNN could quit pretending to be balanced and spend all it's time posting useless tripe. It may even find an audience in the radical and ignorant left wing.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 6, 2012)

bripat9643 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason to refuse to release the returns unless he's hiding something or he perhaps hopes to release them closer to the election to embarrass Obama.
> ...



Because no presidential candidate has ever released school records before.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 6, 2012)

bripat9643 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason to refuse to release the returns unless he's hiding something or he perhaps hopes to release them closer to the election to embarrass Obama.
> ...


Hadn't you heard? It could have typos on it.


----------



## Avorysuds (Aug 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> All Romney has to do to make Harry Reid's source look like a lying fool - _is to release his tax returns!_



Politically speaking the best thing Mitt could do is release them 5 days or so before the GE Just let Obama, Reid and Dems latch onto a hopeless issue, let them dump money and credibility on it. You had a great point, make Reid look like a liar, but I have a point that the longer Mitt waits the bigger the payoff will be.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 6, 2012)

One unnamed source supports another unnamed source I could not be more unimpressed. Fyi I have a source that told me the other two sources do not really exist. breaking news!!!! I have just been contacted by a second source who backed up what my first source said of course I will not be revealing these sources as the burden of proof to back up what I claim does not fall on me but on other's to disprove it.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 6, 2012)

For my sizable donation, Obama sent the following transcript to me:


----------



## Avorysuds (Aug 6, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



And no President has to release all their tax records... Past that, Obama ran as Mr. Transparency.


----------



## Peach (Aug 6, 2012)

Obama's school records may be more boring that Romney's tax returns. As somewhere who watches for every postal receipt, pencil purchased, and electricity used Monday to Friday, as opposed to weekends, AND holidays; the tax return 'issue' may soon rival the Kenyan magic carpet used with the President's birth. It is odd the few posters here who claimed the PARENTS of a candidate must be natural born citizens no longer post that "requirement", as Romney's father was born in Mexico, was he not? THAT birth delusion about the PARENTS of Presidents appears to have died out, oddly enough.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 6, 2012)

Avorysuds said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



No one suggested its required for candidates to release tax returns, however it is customary, unlike school transcripts.


----------



## Peach (Aug 6, 2012)

whitehall said:


> Here's an idea. Why doesn't the CNN corporation merge with Huffington? CNN could quit pretending to be balanced and spend all it's time posting useless tripe. It may even find an audience in the radical and ignorant left wing.



FOXnews can merge with The Cartoon Channel, and get close to being interesting.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 6, 2012)

Deep Throat remained unknown to the public for a very, very long time. Apparently watching Fox News really does fuck up your knowledge of how journalism works.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 6, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Bush and Gore did.
Bush had better grades.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 6, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Pssst. 

Bush was the shittiest President of the modern age.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 6, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Carter and Obama were worse.


----------



## Meister (Aug 6, 2012)

I heard that Harry Reid became a Senator with very little cash in his pocket.  Now he's a multi millionaire.....just how did he do it making less than 175,000 a year?


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 6, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Bushes were hacked.

If Romney released his school records and then called for Obama to do the same, the argument might have merit. As it stands now, it's mostly birthers or racists who are sure that his transcripts will either show he was an exchange student or that he only graduated because of affirmative action, that are calling for school records.


----------



## Zxereus (Aug 6, 2012)

Deflect deflect, that's all the dirty Democrats can do. They know Obama can't run on his record, so they will try every dirty trick they can come up with to attempt to get everyones attention away from Obama's terrible economy.


----------



## auditor0007 (Aug 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> For my sizable donation, Obama sent the following transcript to me:



Okay, that was funny.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 6, 2012)

Zxereus said:


> Deflect deflect, that's all the dirty Democrats can do. They know Obama can't run on his record, so they will try every dirty trick they can come up with to attempt to get everyones attention away from Obama's terrible economy.



They couldn't hide behind this issue if Romney would release his tax returns. 

My money is on him holding out until the last min. to make Obama look foolish. Mitts had his eye on the white house for a long time, and he's also known that he'd have to release those returns.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 6, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...





<You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Toddsterpatriot again>


----------



## Listening (Aug 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> David Krone, Harry Reid's chief of staff, denounces GOP



He reminds me of you...no balls.

Hey you gutless whiner.....how's your trailer trash attorney doing ?


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, so when a nutjob website claims it....then it must be true, well true to nutjobs like the OP.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 6, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Deep Throat remained unknown to the public for a very, very long time. Apparently watching Fox News really does fuck up your knowledge of how journalism works.



Last time I checked Harry Reid was not a journalist so the whole protecting your source stuff would not apply to him therefore there is no reason for him not to tell us who his alleged source is. Unless of course there is no source in which case Harry Reid would then be proven to be the liar that the Republicans are claiming he is. Remember the burden of proof falls on the accuser not the accused something prince Harry and many on the left seem to have forgotten.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 6, 2012)

Meister said:


> I heard that Harry Reid became a Senator with very little cash in his pocket.  Now he's a multi millionaire.....just how did he do it making less than 175,000 a year?


Strange things happen in the world.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 6, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see when he releases them...or not.  He won't become President if he doesn't so:

They will either be released or it won't matter because he'll no longer be a candidate for President.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 6, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Deep Throat remained unknown to the public for a very, very long time. Apparently watching Fox News really does fuck up your knowledge of how journalism works.
> ...



If they told him not to not to release their identity to the press, I have no problem with him holding onto it. If he's wrong, he'll be the biggest douchebag on the planet, no doubt; no one's denying that. What I'm saying is that it's starting to seem like he may have some merit in his story.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 6, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Only if you consider one unnamed source backing up another as merit until we get some names documentation something other than someone said this is a non story. Yes I know people will keep talking about it but they talk about the Kardashians to and there not relevant either.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 6, 2012)

Zxereus said:


> Deflect deflect, that's all the dirty Democrats can do. They know Obama can't run on his record, so they will try every dirty trick they can come up with to attempt to get everyones attention away from Obama's terrible economy.


Obama's terrible economy. Check.
Nobody in Congress approves Obama's rife-filled budget. Unanimous fail. Check.
Obama's call to Treasury to hurry up Solyndra's check for $535,000,000. (Half a billion dollars) Check.
Pelosi gets her BIL's desert boondoggle greenie co. a cashier's check guaranteeing his loser business loan two days before the time ran out on the pork legislation she rushed through Congress. Did I say a $737,000,000? (~=$3/4 billion)
Judicial Watch publishes 10 most wanted corrupt politicians list. Obama, Holder, et all make top 10. Pelosi only gets dishonorable mention. Check.
Pauper Reid becomes multimillionaire after Senate term starts. Check.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 6, 2012)

del said:


> > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source...is a credible person
> 
> 
> 
> oh, well, if the second anonymous source is saying the first anonymous source is "a credible person", i say we hang romney.



Apparently HuffyPuffy Herped when it should have Derped...


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 6, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Bush bragged about being a "C" student.


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 6, 2012)

I heard its true... Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for ten years.  I have heard that there are no income tax returns for Mitt Romney from the years 1947 to 1956.

I think that due to the fact that he did not file any returns for the first ten years of his life, he should be disqualified from serving in any capacity of the U.S. Government.  What say you?

Immie


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 6, 2012)

del said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > David Krone, Harry Reid's chief of staff, denounces GOP
> ...



That only lasted a day...

He ended up eating his artwork...


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 6, 2012)

More diversion and deflection.  O's team is looking pitifully desperate.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 6, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



John F'in sKerry was a D student...  just sayin'...


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 6, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> More diversion and deflection.  O's team is looking pitifully desperate.



Certainly not giving the voters a reason to vote FOR 0bama...


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 6, 2012)

John Kerry was a "C" student...

USATODAY.com - Who is smarter, Kerry or Bush?


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 6, 2012)

Obamination's political career relied on taking out Democraps and Republicans with dirty claims against them, he is a buffoon that can't win on his record.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 6, 2012)

#63-Who gives a damn? lol

Romney is a spoiled brat W clone (but no personality),who thinks he hit a triple and deserves to cheat the drones...


----------



## Jackson (Aug 6, 2012)

Meister said:


> I heard that Harry Reid became a Senator with very little cash in his pocket.  Now he's a multi millionaire.....just how did he do it making less than 175,000 a year? [/QUOTE
> 
> The word is out that he hasn't paid taxes in 30 years and robs banks on weekends....
> (Not to mention the obvious...)


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 6, 2012)

candycorn said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)
> ...



Obama is the one who will be out of a job, and it comes from his telling people everywhere he was born in Kenya through his first year in the Senate. After that, the DNC decided to groom him for the Presidency, pulled out the file on the Hawaiian governor, found a lot of stuff, made a lot of threats, total cooperation or else.

Democrats didn't invent the internet, but they did add to the greater body of knowledge on how to be corrupt and get away with it.

You people are soooooooooooo toast we're gonna dip ya in egg and put maple syrup on it. Yom!




*R.O.A.R.*
​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 6, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Probably did better than Obama.


----------



## del (Aug 6, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



only because you'd like it to have merit. like a birther


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 6, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > More diversion and deflection.  O's team is looking pitifully desperate.
> ...




Too bad the nondupes remember Booosh's world depression, Obama stopping it, reform, and the do nothing a-hole Pub congress, and recognize Romney as a empty suit scumbag...

Change the channel, dumbazzes- your heroes are FOS. LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 6, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



*Too bad the nondupes remember Booosh's world depression, Obama stopping it,*

Hilarious!


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 6, 2012)

Pub dupes! LOL


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 6, 2012)

Romneys, caught in housing bust, got property tax cut in La Jolla - latimes.com


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> John Kerry was a "C" student...
> 
> USATODAY.com - Who is smarter, Kerry or Bush?





> Mr. Kerry had a cumulative average of 76, The Boston Globe reported Tuesday. H*e had four D's his freshman year *- a 61 in geology, a 63 and a 68 in two history courses, and a 69 in political science.* He also received one D in his sophomore year*, The Globe reported. He graduated in 1966.



Kerry Grades Near Bush&#39;s While at Yale - New York Times

D-Student...


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romneys, caught in housing bust, got property tax cut in La Jolla - latimes.com



another 10 cents for Shitting Bull...


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 6, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > John Kerry was a "C" student...
> ...





> Kerry had a *cumulative average of 76* and got four Ds his freshman year  in geology, two history courses and political science, The Boston Globe reported Tuesday.
> 
> Under Yales grading system in effect at the time, grades between 90 and 100 equaled an A, 80-89 a B, 70-79 a C, 60 to 69 a D, and anything below that was a failing grade.



More: Kerry earned D's at Yale, transcript shows - politics - NBCNews.com

Hence, John Kerry was a "C" student ("C+" actually)...only 4 points from being a "B" student...


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Who is talking "Cumulative"?  

John sKerry was a student who got D's...

He sucked...


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 6, 2012)

Harry Reid's claim about Romney's taxes is only despicable if he's lying - otherwise, he's a great American patriot.  I find it hard to believe that Reid doesn't have a credible source.  Otherwise, I believe he'd be saying something like "I don't believe Romney paid taxes for 10 years" - rather than stating it for a fact.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 6, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



I would like to enter this post into the category for the "Doucheiest Fucking Post of All Fucking Time" award. That toast line was CRINGETASTIC.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 6, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Sorry...

You have about 3000 ahead of that one on the list....

Nice try, though...


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 6, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source...is a credible person
> ...



I feel sorry for my brain cells that just died after being exposed to your radioactively _stupid_ fucking post.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 6, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 6, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Sorry to hear that...

That'll leave the other three so lonely...


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 6, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Psssssst. Since I didn't specify how many of brain cells you killed, it could mean a whole shit-ton, meaning your again, RADIOACTIVELY STUPID FUCKING POST, made me retarded after I read it. You just burned yourself.

What.a.total.dummy.douche.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 6, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> I heard its true... Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for ten years.  I have heard that there are no income tax returns for Mitt Romney from the years 1947 to 1956.
> 
> I think that due to the fact that he did not file any returns for the first ten years of his life, he should be disqualified from serving in any capacity of the U.S. Government.  What say you?
> 
> Immie


I say:

Thanks, Governor Romney, for your millions of dollars a year to charities including Education, Grants, Humanitarian needs, and the National Philanthropic Trust.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 6, 2012)

Mint Raw Money could clear this thing up in 10 minutes...why doesn't he do it!?!


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 6, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> One unnamed source supports another unnamed source I could not be more unimpressed. Fyi I have a source that told me the other two sources do not really exist. breaking news!!!! I have just been contacted by a second source who backed up what my first source said of course I will not be revealing these sources as the burden of proof to back up what I claim does not fall on me but on other's to disprove it.


You mean like when that race-baiting palooka Trump was going on and on and on about "my sources have found some interesting things about Obama's birf cerfiticate?"....HMMMMMmmmm...!?!??


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 6, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Mint Raw Money could clear this thing up in 10 minutes...why doesn't he do it!?!


Same reason Bammy hides his real bc.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 6, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Deep Throat remained unknown to the public for a very, very long time. Apparently watching Fox News really does fuck up your knowledge of how journalism works.



These rightwing extremists simply believe what the heck they want to believe.

They. don't. care. one. lick. about. the. truth.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll believe it when I see it.  Until then....


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Deep Throat remained unknown to the public for a very, very long time. Apparently watching Fox News really does fuck up your knowledge of how journalism works.
> ...



Quoted For Truth


----------



## Politico (Aug 7, 2012)

You liberals have got to stop. I can't afford to replace any more keyboards.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I'm convinced.


----------



## Shelzin (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> There is no reason to refuse to release the returns unless he's hiding something or he perhaps hopes to release them closer to the election to embarrass Obama.


Logic is good.



del said:


> > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source...is a credible person
> 
> 
> 
> oh, well, if the second anonymous source is saying the first anonymous source is "a credible person", i say we hang romney.


And funny shit is...  FUNNY.  Great zinger there.


----------



## Black_Label (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## jgarden (Aug 7, 2012)

> George Romney's Biographer Recalls Father And Son
> Aug 6, 2012
> 
> In 1966, George Romney released 12 years of personal tax returns in a move that would set the precedent of transparency for presidential candidates for generations to come &#8212; and eventually haunt his son, Mitt, as he tried to keep his own finances locked down while he sought the presidency decades later .....
> ...


*For all intents and purposes, Mitt Romney has been campaigning full time for the presidency for the past 5 years.  

Surely he knew that his tax returns would become a political issue - if for no other reason  than that it his own father who established the prescedent by releasing 12 years of past tax returns in 1967 to demonstrate political "transparency."

If Romney and his PACs hadn't already run campaigns attempting to smear his political opponents within his own party he might have deserved the benefit of the doubt - but that is not the case!

Romney can't have it both ways - if you criticize others, expect to be criticized.*


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)

The Grey Matter: The coming Romney implosion, and the power of leverage in campaigns


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)

> The Republican National Committee has accused David Axelrod of being the anonymous source behind Harry Reid's accusation that Mitt Romney didn't pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> There are multiple problems with this. For one, Reid sources his claim about Romney to an anonymous Bain investor. And Axelrod, while many things, is not a Bain investor. Secondly, Axelrod himself denied the accusation in a statement to CNN.
> 
> But the most obvious reason Spicer is wrong is that Reid actually made the remarks about Romney's taxes the Thursday prior to Axelrod's visit.



More: RNC Harry Reid Accusation A Complete Misfire


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)

Nancy Pelosi: 'It Is A Fact' That Somebody Told Harry Reid About Romney Not Paying Taxes


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 7, 2012)

So we have unnamed sources that tell us that the unnamed source is a credible person and we have other unnamed sources backing that unnamed source. We do know the main unnamed source, claims to be a Bain investor. So how did this unnamed source get to see 10 years of Mitt Romney's taxes, even though Romney's released 2010 and soon 2011, where it shows he did pay taxes. 

Again, how would this guy know? It sounds pretty strange, no matter how many unnamed sources say the guy is credible.


----------



## editec (Aug 7, 2012)

I think that Romeny ought never to release those tax records.

That'll show 'em.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 7, 2012)

Lakhota said:


>





Lakhota said:


>



PRICELESS!!!


lol


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 7, 2012)

Romney release two years of forms - same as John McCain did. That's what's required by law. 

He complied. 

Dingy Harry, CNN and Huffingtoon Pissed can suck an egg.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 7, 2012)

del said:


> > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source...is a credible person
> 
> 
> 
> oh, well, if the second anonymous source is saying the first anonymous source is "a credible person", i say we hang romney.



Works for me.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 7, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Romney release two years of forms - same as John McCain did. That's what's required by law.
> 
> He complied.
> 
> Dingy Harry, CNN and Huffingtoon Pissed can suck an egg.



Actually, the two years aren't even required by law.  

That really isn't the point.  

Two years was probably just fine for McCain because he's not the kind of guy who has secret Cayman Island bank accounts.  We know what he's been doing for the last 50 years in either congress or the military, and we have a good idea where his money comes from.  

Romney is a guy who takes a 77K deduction for a Dressage Horse.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Romney is a guy who takes a 77K deduction for a Dressage Horse.



You have a problem with someone spending their own money as they wish? 

How fucking Naziesque.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 7, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is a guy who takes a 77K deduction for a Dressage Horse.
> ...



I have a problem with a guy who is that out of touch with what real people go through telling me he's going to manage the economy by cutting rich people's taxes while raising mine.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7_EJLBU400]"Rafalca Romney" -- 30 second TV ad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why doesn't the "source" release them?


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I have a problem with a guy who is that out of touch with what real people go through telling me he's going to manage the economy by cutting rich people's taxes while raising mine.



Obama's "in touch" with real people? 

Don't tell me you voted for John Kerry and Al Gore too. 

Of course you did, asswipe.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 7, 2012)

del said:


> > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source...is a credible person
> 
> 
> 
> oh, well, if the second anonymous source is saying the first anonymous source is "a credible person", i say we hang romney.



The IRS knows, Have they come to put him in cuffs? No, they have not.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 7, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a problem with a guy who is that out of touch with what real people go through telling me he's going to manage the economy by cutting rich people's taxes while raising mine.
> ...



Actually, I voted for Bush both times... 

Once again- my problem isn't with republicans, it's with Romney personally.  

Rich douchebag with a religion I hate.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



great, then you can understand why someone would not vote for a candidate whose religion is  Black Liberation Theology.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Are you saying that the President is not a Christian?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 7, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> great, then you can understand why someone would not vote for a candidate whose religion is  Black Liberation Theology.



Is that like an official religion?   

So you don't think black liberation is a good thing? I though we settled that in the Civil War, but I could be wrong.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2012)

Black liberation theology is a theological perspective found in some Christian churches and the Nation of Islam in the United States which *holds race as the primary catalyst behind** the followers point of view.* It is an instance of the liberation theology which originated in 1931 from Islamic speakers on black empowerment and incorporates viewpoints from Catholic theologians in the 1950s.


Black liberation theology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > great, then you can understand why someone would not vote for a candidate whose religion is  Black Liberation Theology.
> ...



you are asking the wrong person.

ask Obama


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 7, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Black liberation theology is a theological perspective found in some Christian churches and the Nation of Islam in the United States which *holds race as the primary catalyst behind** the followers point of view.* It is an instance of the liberation theology which originated in 1931 from Islamic speakers on black empowerment and incorporates viewpoints from Catholic theologians in the 1950s.
> 
> 
> Black liberation theology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Again, could have sworn we resolved the "black liberation" thing a long time ago... 

So why are you against blacks being "liberated" anyway?   I thought you wingnuts were all for "liberty"...


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 7, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Obama was asked and answered, and frankly, most people were happy with his response.  I wasn't.  I thought it was kind of low throwing granny under the bus,  but there you are.  

And if you want to really talk about religous whacky, we can talk about Magic underpants, being a God on your own world, pedaphile Prophets, lost tribes of Israel in America, baptizing dead holocaust victims, and all sorts of crazy stuff the Mormons believe in... if you really want to go there.   

I think that's a bit more serious than "liberated black folks".


----------



## Seawytch (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Bush did not. 

_In 1999, the New Yorker published an apparently purloined copy of George W. Bush's Yale transcript before he became the Republican nominee for president.​_
College transcripts replace birth certificate for Obama detractors


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



BLT is not about true liberation. Thay already have that. 

BLT is more about black power and hating white people. I find that more disturbing than the mormon weirdness.

ps the granny, typical white person comment was reaaling. He has never explained that? Why ?


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 7, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



At least Bush had higher grades than Obama did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 7, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> BLT is not about true liberation. Thay already have that.
> 
> BLT is more about black power and hating white people. I find that more disturbing than the mormon weirdness.
> 
> ps the granny, typical white person comment was reaaling. He has never explained that? Why ?



If you think that black folks have equal standing to white folks in this country, you've got a hole in your head.  

I thought he explained it well.  We all have people in our lives that says stuff we don't agree with and kind of embarrasses us.  I have a brother I never invite to parties with people I still want to be friends with the next day.  

I think what Wright said was reprehensible... and completely irrelevent to Obama.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> I heard that Harry Reid became a Senator with very little cash in his pocket.



I heard that that Reagan had a love child with one of the aliens that crashed in Roswell.  Maybe you should find a link to a credible source.



> Now he's a multi millionaire.....just how did he do it making less than 175,000 a year?



Some old fashioned fiscal responsibility could easily do that.  Take $100,000 every year and put it into savings.  That alone would make Reid a multi millionaire after 26 years in the Senate.  If, after five years of savings, he started investing all that money into safe mutual funds investments with an APR of 5%, that alone would turn into more than $5 million by now.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 7, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Well, no he didn't, because Obama had a 3.7 GPA.  Bush's GPA was 2.75

What was George W Bush's GPA at Yale


----------



## Seawytch (Aug 7, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Are you attempting sarcasm or just really confused? Bush, as we all know, was a C student. President Obama, as we all know, graduated magna cum laude from Harvard. That doesn't happen to C students.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 7, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Obama didnt go to Harvard College.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Maybe there's a lesson here.  The American people don't care about a person's college grades from 30-40 years ago when electing a President.  It's just not an issue for them, it would seem.  So enough with all this babble about Obama's college records, and the failed comparison of Romney's tax returns to the college records.  It's comparing apples to watermelons.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 7, 2012)

Best irony of this whole affair - 

this morning on CNBC, Donald Trump, king of the anonymous sources of birther nonsense,  was ranting about how wrong it was of Reid to cite an anonymous source with this charge.


----------



## Seawytch (Aug 7, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Oh, well that explains everything...


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 7, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Best irony of this whole affair -
> 
> this morning on CNBC, Donald Trump, king of the anonymous sources of birther nonsense,  was ranting about how wrong it was of Reid to cite an anonymous source with this charge.



And Trump matters HOW?? Because he was on a commentary piece or entertainment show??

The fact is that Reid sounds like Jon Lovitz on this... "Yeah, that's my wife. Morgan Fairchild. Yeah.. That's the ticket"

And when this blows over or turns out to be nothing (99.99% guaranteed)... Reid, the Obamalama campaign, and the rabid left will just try and throw more poo and see what the media or the looney loyal extremists cling on to


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Actually, I thought it was just incredibly stupid and unsophisticated.  I mean, "ROAR"?  Who the fuck is that guy, a conservative Howard Dean?


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Mint Raw Money could clear this thing up in 10 minutes...why doesn't he do it!?!
> ...



And this is exactly the idiocy of the apologists here.  The Romney tax return question is, apparently, a birther issue.  And that is why you idiots should shut up if you want Romney to win, because every time you open your mouths, you make Obama look more attractive to the eyes of undecided voters.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 7, 2012)

CNN (Communist News Network), HuffPoop, and Reid have ben caught lying before. And when they caught lying on this one, the ignorant Dem-Bots will just shrug it off like it never happened. This is digraceful petty Poltics. And the People know it. Very bad Karma for Reid and the others on this one. What goes around, does come back aound.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Exactly why is the smartest President in history afraid to release those records?


----------



## Seawytch (Aug 7, 2012)

Romney could demolish Reid in a NY second...by simply releasing his tax returns. If there is no there there, why not come out with them and put old Harry in his place? 

Romney said that Reid was "demonstratively" wrong about his taxes. Okay...that means that Romney can actually DEMONSTRATE how wrong he is. So do it.


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 7, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Romney could demolish Reid in a NY second...by simply releasing his tax returns. If there is no there there, why not come out with them and put old Harry in his place?
> 
> Romney said that Reid was "demonstratively" wrong about his taxes. Okay...that means that Romney can actually DEMONSTRATE how wrong he is. So do it.



When you have a battle.. do you worry about the retarded kid throwing gravel at you from the rooftop across the street? Or do you worry about the heavily armed enemy in front of you, when your mission is to take them out??


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Black liberation theology is a theological perspective found in some Christian churches and the Nation of Islam in the United States which *holds race as the primary catalyst behind** the followers point of view.* It is an instance of the liberation theology which originated in 1931 from Islamic speakers on black empowerment and incorporates viewpoints from Catholic theologians in the 1950s.
> 
> 
> Black liberation theology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



So, if we wanted to eliminate the racial identification undertones, we would drop the "black" and it would be Libertarianism?  Obama's a Paul-bot!!


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> If you think that black folks have equal standing to white folks in this country, you've got a hole in your head.



You're right.  We all know that a black man will never be President.  Oh, wait.....


----------



## Seawytch (Aug 7, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Romney could demolish Reid in a NY second...by simply releasing his tax returns. If there is no there there, why not come out with them and put old Harry in his place?
> ...



What does "demonstratively" mean to you? It means he can demonstrate that Reid is lying. Okay, so why isn't he gettin' to demonstratin'? 

I'm thinking it's because what's in those returns is actually worse than the speculation about what's in those returns. 

Romney could prove me and Old Harry wrong...


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 7, 2012)

If Romney released his tax returns the democrats would find something else to use in those tax returns and then demand more tax returns.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 7, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



So he could not have graduated from Harvard.


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 7, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



And you can eliminate the window licking gavel throwing retard with 1 shot... as your enemy changes tactics and advances


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 7, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



It is a trick by Reid.  Say something that can only be refuted by Romney going back on doing what he already said.
If Romney releases his returns, then he gives in to Reid.
If Romney doesnt release his returns, then Reid still has credibility.
It's a lose-lose and he is right not to play that game.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



If only you had his transcripts for proof.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



At least you are honest enough to realize your bigotry.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

paulitician said:


> CNN (Communist News Network), HuffPoop, and Reid have ben caught lying before. And when they caught lying on this one, the ignorant Dem-Bots will just shrug it off like it never happened. This is digraceful petty Poltics. And the People know it. Very bad Karma for Reid and the others on this one. What goes around, does come back aound.



How 'bout some links PaulBot?


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Obama's term isn't over yet.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Oh. You're a birther. That explains EVERYTHING.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Romney could demolish Reid in a NY second...by simply releasing his tax returns. If there is no there there, why not come out with them and put old Harry in his place? .



Ried is demolishing himself.  he's clearly an lying imbecile.  He's making the entire DemoRAT party look sleazy, stupid and dishonest.  

KEEP IT UP, HARRY!



Seawytch said:


> Romney said that Reid was "demonstratively" wrong about his taxes. Okay...that means that Romney can actually DEMONSTRATE how wrong he is. So do it.



What purpose would that serve?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Black liberation theology is a theological perspective found in some Christian churches and the Nation of Islam in the United States which *holds race as the primary catalyst behind** the followers point of view.* It is an instance of the liberation theology which originated in 1931 from Islamic speakers on black empowerment and incorporates viewpoints from Catholic theologians in the 1950s.
> ...



Black liberation theology is a form of Marxism, nitwit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that Harry Reid became a Senator with very little cash in his pocket.
> ...



That's great! Reid should release all his tax returns since he entered the Senate.
His investing success will be an inspiration for millions!


----------



## paulitician (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > CNN (Communist News Network), HuffPoop, and Reid have ben caught lying before. And when they caught lying on this one, the ignorant Dem-Bots will just shrug it off like it never happened. This is digraceful petty Poltics. And the People know it. Very bad Karma for Reid and the others on this one. What goes around, does come back aound.
> ...



Use yer Google machine. All three have been caught lying before. And they're likely lying on this one too.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Transcripts include your birth certificate?
Oh, you're an idiot. That explains EVERYTHING.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Transcripts are what birthers are focusing on now to try and a) deflect from the growing bi-partisan, swing-voter included demand for Romney to release his tax forms and b) reestablish some kind of credibility in the political scene.

But I notice you don't deny your Birtherism, simply trying to deflect. Good work, BirtherPatriot!


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

paulitician said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



How 'bout some links PaulBot?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> There is no reason to refuse to release the returns unless he's hiding something or he perhaps hopes to release them closer to the election to embarrass Obama.



What could be in Mittens' tax returns that could embarrass the president?

The only possible reason for Mittens' sneakiness is that he believes lying and hiding facts will hurt him less than telling the truth. 

Even pubs/pots think he should come clean. But hey, a lot of pubs/pots know Mittens' is a disaster. That's okay though cuz Norquist, Rove, Ryan and other _"higher taxes for us, cut taxes for the rich"_ gang just uh-DORE him.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 7, 2012)

del said:


> > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source...is a credible person
> 
> 
> 
> oh, well, if the second anonymous source is saying the first anonymous source is "a credible person", i say we hang romney.



Look at all the "thanks" under this stupid post. Why do rw's say stupid things? Besides getting other rw's to line up behind him, I mean. 

They say stupid things so they don't have to face facts.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> If Romney released his tax returns the democrats would find something else to use in those tax returns and then demand more tax returns.



See, this is the problem.  You wing-nuts/re-closeted birthers, think the American people are as irrationally deranged as you.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 7, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source...is a credible person
> ...


Rly?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoE1R-xH5To]Pelosi: we have to pass the health care bill so that you can find out what is in it - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHKq9tt50O8]Joe Biden to Obama: "This is a Big Fucking deal" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Too bad that Reid hasn't released any of his tax returns...yep, not one.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



What in the Hell are you talking about?


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If Romney released his tax returns the democrats would find something else to use in those tax returns and then demand more tax returns.
> ...



Actually that was precisely the rationale offered by left wing fruitcakes for why Obama shouldnt release his birth certificate.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...



He's been known for his shady real estate dealings for many years. So don't expect those records anytime soon.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 7, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...









Touche'


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that Harry Reid became a Senator with very little cash in his pocket.
> ...



You do realize that his 174,000 was before taxes, right? But, if you want to go with your yarn about his savings, feel free, nobody but you and CD and probably rdean and TM would even buy into that.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Evidence.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...




Can you please post a list of the pubs/pots congress who have released tax returns?

Thanks.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2012)

If the Dem's really think that Mitt did not pay taxes for 10 years they should have him arrested for tax evasion.
Absolutely nothing happened to all the Dem's who have not paid theirs.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> I heard that Harry Reid became a Senator with very little cash in his pocket.  Now he's a multi millionaire.....just how did he do it making less than 175,000 a year?



Where or from whom did you "hear" Reid had little cash in his pocket?   

BTW, too many of 'our' representatives from both parties have 'earned' big bucks while in office.  One more reason to regulate Wall Street and audit the income of all federal appointees and elected officials; Martha Stewart isn't the only scofflaw, she was simply the scapegoat in the best wag the dog manner.


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Seems the dems are the ones crying a friggin' river over no tax returns being released....that is the point I was making.  Hypocrisy at it's finest.
Having said that, I do understand, Lud, the left can't run a campaign on the economy or employment, nor can they with the debt and deficits, and they sure can't dig up any dirt on Mitt, so this is the only thing they can run on.  I do understand, and so does the everyday Joe in America.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

Wingnuts could totally ruin and disgrace Harry Reid.  All they have to do is convince Mitt to do what every other presidential contender has done.

Yet, he resists any transparency.

He's hiding something BIG.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

peach174 said:


> If the Dem's really think that Mitt did not pay taxes for 10 years they should have him arrested for tax evasion.
> Absolutely nothing happened to all the Dem's who have not paid theirs.



No one is suggesting he broke the law, only that he used loop holes in the tax code to pay little to no taxes.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Wingnuts could totally ruin and disgrace Harry Reid.  All they have to do is convince Mitt to do what every other presidential contender has done.
> 
> Yet, he resists any transparency.
> 
> He's hiding something BIG.



His Dick......... and his Money......... A great American success story! You dumb fucking wimp!


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> You do realize that his 174,000 was before taxes, right?



And what's your point?  How does that change anything?  Continue following the same steps.  Take $100,000 and put it into savings, use the remainder to live off of.  After 5 years, start investing that money into safe mutual funds, and accumulate a 5% return.  Over a 26 year career in the Senate, Reid would have more than $5 million sitting in the bank.

Of course, if you want to continue to be an idiot about it, let's take a much less ambitious plan.  Instead of saving $100k a year, let's save only $50k a year.  Follow the same timeline of saving for five years, then turning all the money over to a safe mutual funds investment with 5% interest.  Over his 26 year career Reid would accumulate $2.5 million.

Oh, and you DO realize that I'm making conservative calculations, right?  If Reid in fact were to have saved $50k a year, and invested in more age appropriate investments with higher returns, he'd naturally gain alot more.  For example, let's say that for 15 years Reid invested 80% of his savings money into investments that produced a minimum 13% return, and only 20% in safe investments at a 5% return rate.  At the end of 15 years, he would have $3.4 million sitting in the bank.  Let's say that at this point he shifts everything into the safe investments at 5% return.  He would now have $6.5 million sitting in the bank.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 7, 2012)

So what are all these Dem-Bots gonna say when CNN, HuffPoop, and Reid are busted for lying? Should be fun watching em spin their wheels on that. Stay tuned.


----------



## Intense (Aug 7, 2012)

How much is Harry's Casino Kickback?   Hey Harry , how about some complimentary tickets to a few shows?


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > If the Dem's really think that Mitt did not pay taxes for 10 years they should have him arrested for tax evasion.
> ...



And????  What's with all the hoopla then?  Oh yeah, he's rich and that's the only thing 'the divider' can run a campaign on.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Wingnuts could totally ruin and disgrace Harry Reid.  All they have to do is convince Mitt to do what every other presidential contender has done.
> 
> Yet, he resists any transparency.
> 
> He's hiding something BIG.



Pot, kettle, black. 

View attachment 20373


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > If the Dem's really think that Mitt did not pay taxes for 10 years they should have him arrested for tax evasion.
> ...



Are loop holes illegal?


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



The only reason there is hoopla is because he won't release them. Simple as that. Personally I think this whole nonsense is a stradegy by the Romney campaign to make Obama look foolish. I don't think there is any big secret hiding in his tax returns. However if Romney thought this was just nonsense and a way to "divide America" ... Well he could put a stop to it any time he wanted.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Of course not.

However it would be harder to convince the average American that the rich are overburdened with taxes if Romneys returns highlight the exact opposite.


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



At the end of the day, I wish I made as much as Romney paid in taxes.  I would be a very rich citizen


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Link?

Oh wait...


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > BLT is not about true liberation. Thay already have that.
> ...



can you show us the laws that are designed to keep blacks at a lower standing? I can show you initiatives and laws designed to give blacks a more than rqual standing

Obama did not explain satisfactorily. What exactly is a "typical white person" anyway? He should answer that.

Both Obamas sat in Wright's  hate whitey church for* 20 years*.. Some of Obama's policies are in line with BLT.

Yes, Wright, Obama's mentor, is relevant to Obama.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

paulitician said:


> So what are all these Dem-Bots gonna say when CNN, HuffPoop, and Reid are busted for lying? Should be fun watching em spin their wheels on that. Stay tuned.



You do realize what has to happen for the Democrats and Reid to proven wrong, don't you?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Obama is the smartest President ever! I've heard his supporters say so.
I'd like to see a little proof. His performance as president sure hasn't cut it.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...


You'd probably be a 1%er.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


It's only lowlife OWS parasites that would never vote against the hand they think will feed them that want Romney to release his tax records for the last decade.   What's your point?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You're right. I hate that 4.5 million jobs have been created and that the DOW has more than doubled, and that corporate profits are at all-time highs. Yes. I hate how much he's "Failed" by pulling our slumping economy back on the right path despite obstruction at every turn. Just imagine how much more he'd be "failing" if Republicans still believed in compromise!

So let me get this straight: You have less of a problem believing that Obama lied about going to Harvard than you do believing that a man as rich and powerful as Romney having the resources and motivation to use every loophole imaginable to get his final tax bill down to either zero or virtually zero?

Again, this says a lot about you, and explains why you're such a fucking Luddite.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Reid can only make it to second biggest douchebag on the planet.  you have spot #1 safely locked up.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



You do realize you could say the same thing about Obama, right?


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Even if I broke it down into 4 word sentences, I have a feeling it'd still go over your head.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



You calling someone a douchebag is a badge of honor, Pho_King_Retarded.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> John Kerry was a "C" student...
> 
> USATODAY.com - Who is smarter, Kerry or Bush?



And his "success" was a function of marrying into money.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Harry Reid's claim about Romney's taxes is only despicable if he's lying - otherwise, he's a great American patriot.  I find it hard to believe that Reid doesn't have a credible source.  Otherwise, I believe he'd be saying something like "I don't believe Romney paid taxes for 10 years" - rather than stating it for a fact.



He did not state it as fact, shitting bull.  He stated that someone told him Romney had not paid taxes for a number of years.  And shitstains like you have eaten it up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that his 174,000 was before taxes, right?
> ...



That's an incredible story! As soon as he releases all his returns and his investment account statements, I'll stop accusing him of being a lying scumbag.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Mint Raw Money could clear this thing up in 10 minutes...why doesn't he do it!?!



Because parasites like you don't even register a blip on his "do I even fucking care" meter.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



And what all the "fair sharers" never realize is that even if the wealthy have a lower capital gains rate than the average guys income tax rate, they pay many multiple times over what John Doe does.  Many wealthy people (even with loop holes) pay the equivelant of sometimes hundreds of middle class citizens.  Obama knows this.  It's why he doesn't talk actual numbers or define what a "fair share" is.  Are the rich "overburdened"?  Probably not.  Do they pay substantially more than the average person?  Yes, many times over.  How much more do you want them to give when 47% of Americans pay zero?


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Just making my point that Romney pays some serious money in taxes...even with his tax shelters.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



As did mine, over your, apparently.  Don't you have a cop car to shit on?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


*
I hate that 4.5 million jobs have been created *

That's funny! I hate that we have fewer jobs than the day the choom gang strolled into the White House.
And that the debt is $5.5 trillion higher. And that GDP growth is decelerating.

* You have less of a problem believing that Obama lied about going to Harvard *

I just want to see his grades.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Wingnuts could totally ruin and disgrace Harry Reid.  All they have to do is convince Mitt to do what every other presidential contender has done.
> 
> Yet, he resists any transparency.
> 
> He's hiding something BIG.



so what is Obama hiding?


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Yup....and that would be a bad thing, how?
But, you make a good point about Obama being a divider...somehow the word "rich", or "1%er" has a bad connotation with the liberals.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Reagan tripled the debt. And his unemployment rate hit 9% in his first term. You Conservatives have a retarded definition of "failure."


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



If I'm not mistaken, this point in Reagan's 1st term, the unemployment was like around 6%.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > If the Dem's really think that Mitt did not pay taxes for 10 years they should have him arrested for tax evasion.
> ...



All of us who pay taxes do that. We all use the loop holes in order to pay less.
Change the tax code then.
Not one single American should pay one penny more in taxes, until the Federal Government gets rid of the corruption and mismanagement of tax dollars in each and every agency.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

Intense said:


> How much is Harry's Casino Kickback?   Hey Harry , how about some complimentary tickets to a few shows?


How does that relate to Mitt releasing his tax returns?

Oh, that's right, it doesn't.

Nice hand-waving, though.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Saying 47% pay nothing is incredibly disingenuous, especially since your argument is that the rich pay other taxes. To then turn around and disreguard that the poor and middle class also pay other taxes is a great example of distorting facts to fit your narrative.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > If the Dem's really think that Mitt did not pay taxes for 10 years they should have him arrested for tax evasion.
> ...


We have no idea if he's broken the law.  That's why we must see them.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

peach174 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



FairTax | American for Fair Taxation | Tax Reform Solutions | Consumption Tax - Americans For Fair Taxation

http://www.fairtax.org/site/PageServer?pagename=HowFairTaxWorks


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That's not "why we (the OWS parasites) must see them".


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Stay focused.  I was talking capital gains and income tax.  47% pay none.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

peach174 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Sure.

I agree everyone wants to pay the least amount in taxes they can. That's not the point. Its about the perception of the average American. If his tax returns show he used loop holes to pay little to no taxes for some years, it makes the argument that the rich are overburdened seem flimsy and is a good sound bite for Obama to suggest that Romney is out of touch with most Americans.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I've been told by a reputable source that you diddle chickens.  Prove you don't.  Asshat.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



I agree, it's awful! To think that 47% of Americans are so poor that they can't contribute to income taxes ... Something really needs to be done about that.

Now, back to the topic at hand. What does that have to do with Romneys tax returns?


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


Can you put a definitive number as to what "little" or "no" taxes means to you?  I think we need a reference point to use for this debate.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



If you want to talk about being out of touch with most Americans, you are aware that Obama never lived in the continental US until he entered college aren't you?  He has no concept of the average American experience.  For every sound bite his campaign trots out, there is an easy counterpunch.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


If there were documents that proved it, and I needed to prove it in order to pass a background check, I would release them.

Why won't Bishop Romney?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

I think he's hiding a felony.


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> I think he's hiding a felony.



A lot of people think Obama is hiding a lot, also.  It's just called politics


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Because, like all responsible adults, he simply does not care what a load of screaming, whining babies that are jumping up and down, clenching their fists really really tightly, and crying for something they are not entitled to have to say on the matter.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



You know, you could just say you don't want to talk about mitts tax returns. You could start a thread about where Obama has lived and I may or may not agree with some of the points you would make, but again, that has nothing to do with the topic of this thread.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...




No one has ever said the rich are overburdened in paying their taxes.
President Obama made the statement that they should pay their fair share.
The majority of the rich do pay their fair share.
No one should pay more in taxes until the government gets rids of the waste.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I was unaware that there is a background check requiring tax returns.  Oh wait, there isn't.  Harry is just running interference to draw attention away from his party leader's failed record.  The only traction it's getting is with the lemmings who will vote for Obama anyway.  The average American doesn't begrudge a person building wealth in a capitalistic society.  It's just the small fringe who think the wealth was "stolen" from them and feel entitled to something they didn't earn.  Tough shitski.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> I think he's hiding a felony.



I think you're hiding abused chickens.  Tell us where you're keeping them.


----------



## driveby (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very important question that's being overlooked here, did Reid's "source" speak with a negro dialect?.......


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I think he's hiding a felony.
> ...


Like what?


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 7, 2012)

peach174 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Ahhhh.. the subjective notion of "fairness" rears its ugly head again....

We'll talk "fair" when 47% start actually paying more than 0% in federal income taxes...

Meanwhile, You will have more and more people championing for equal taxation on every dollar from every citizen.... for many would rather have equality in treatment, blind, across the board in all aspects... and not stand for the screaming for only subjective equality in treatment when it benefits one group that can be pandered to


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...


That's fine.  When the Democrats are done, the perception will be ingrained in the American people that this guy cannot be trusted and is hiding something from THEM.

It will result in an even bigger Obama landslide.  And it may just switch the House back to Speaker Pelosi.

Please continue to tell the voters that Mitt's failure to pay income tax is none of their business.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



I, like most Americans don't give a shit about Romney's tax returns.  It's simply a non-issue except for the bitter, socialist, entitlement crowd who envy wealthy people.  People like Romney are to be admired and emulated.  It's as simple as that.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Sure. 

My thoughts are Romney's taxes will perhaps show some years where he paid no income tax, and that the majority of his taxes are going to fall under capital gains and I'm sure he'll most likely have paid less than the 15% on that.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



If you stick your head any further up your ass, you're going to turn inside out.


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You have as much proof to this as Harry has...and he's looking like an ass over this to most Americans these days.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



But what dollar amount do you think it will be compared to the average citizen?


----------



## paulitician (Aug 7, 2012)

I smell another Liberal Media Dan Blather debacle. As for Reid, he's always been a corrupt asshole. So I won't be surprised when it's proven he lied. Par for the course for him.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Maybe if you close your eyes and wish really hard, most Americans will stop answering yes when asked if Romney should release his tax returns.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Ohhhhh is that what your going with? 

Romney may only pay 12% but you poor people! You won't ever see that kind of money in your lifetime so you should be happy with that 12%!


----------



## paulitician (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Hate & Envy. That's what Socialism is all about. Class Warfare & Race-Baiting are the core of the Democratic Party platform. But hopefully, Americans have had enough. I guess we'll see in November.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


That perception will not be ingrained in the American people.  It will be further ingrained into the feeble minds of you OWS parasites.  And there is not a damn thing Romney can do to change the perceptions of you morons.  Why?  Because you already despise the wealthy.  You idolize the indolent, the helpless, and the profligate. Your values are those only losers would accept.  A. Successful man like Romney has nothing in common with your values.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

paulitician said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...


Hate? No.
Envy? Sure.

We are a country where the rich have gotten richer and the poor have gotten poorer. That is not a democratic issue or a republican issue but an American one. When the divide between the haves and the have nots gets as large as we are seeig right now, you see a growing unrest among the average American. OWS and the tea party are 2 examples of that.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Yes, but Hate & Envy aren't the answers.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Does a wingnut speak for most Americans?  No.


----------



## miami_thomas (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that true or did you hear it on CNN and the huffingtonpost?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...


Continue to tell the American voter to fuck off.  That will work great!

Better yet, since Mitt is such an effeminate skirt-hider, get Queen Ann to say "You people all need to fuck off!"


----------



## paulitician (Aug 7, 2012)

Does Dan Blather work for CNN/HuffPoop? Looks like it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...


No he's not.  Just to the wingnut echo chamber.

You must present 3 years of tax returns to get a mortgage - why should being President carry a lower standard?

What's he hiding?  We already know that the mega-wealthy are not embarrassed by their wealth, so it must be criminal.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



12% of lets say $5M from one person as opposed to 0% from 47% of Americans.  Do the math and tell us who is actually giving a "fair share"?  How much more will you demand of them for it to be "fair"?  I'm willing to bet that you have a "spare" room where you live.  I'm also willing to bet that you have a family in your neighborhood where they have more kids than bedrooms.  Tell me, are you sharing your extra room with your neighbors?  According to Obama, you are fortunate, lucky even, to have more than you need and should spread it around.  Are you?  If not, why not?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...


Get Queen Ann to broadcast that message.

It's one that America needs to hear.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You have the reasoning of one who has always used the 1040ez form.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Insulting me or Harry Reid isn't going to get America to trust Bishop Romney.

They don't.  He has to win that trust.  He is failing miserably.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



How did the rich get rich and how are they getting richer? You do realize that there isn't one pie that has to be divided among everyone don't you?  If we are running out of pie, you bake another damn pie.  Wealth is not finite.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's a question:  why hasn't John McCain, who has seen Mittwit's returns, joined the chorus, calling Harry Reid a liar?


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



How are you entitled?


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



And that's why Obama will be defeated.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

Bishop Romney couldn't get picked as VP in 2008 - why does anyone think he's competent enough to be president?


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...


You seem to really prefer talking about what poor people can't afford to pay as opposed to the issue at hand.

I don't much feel the need to speculate on what percent of taxes Romney does or doesn't pay. I would much prefer talking about the actual numbers, maybe he should release his tax returns and then you can defend what he does instead of the preemptive strike you've got going.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

John McCain took a look at Bishop Romney's questionably legal, ethical, and moral tax returns, and decided to go with a bimbo from Alaska instead.

What a slap in the face!


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You have to present photo ID to cash a check or board an airplane.  Why does your party resist ID to vote?  What are you hiding?  See how that works?  Hypocrite.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



To?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe Mittens has some giant donations to Planned Parenthood in those returns.

He was for the before he was against them, you know.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Bishop Romney couldn't get picked as VP in 2008 - why does anyone think he's competent enough to be president?



Because he stands head and shoulders above the criminal n chief we currently have.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Reagan added less than $2 trillion to the debt and he won the Cold War.
The boi king has added $5.3 trillion and all he won was Solyndra.

Yes, Obama's failed term could be called retarded.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Nope.  Doesn't work at all.

Continue your temper tantrum, while Bishop Romney slides in the polls.

Obama may just win all 57 states!


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Oh oh! Maybe for your next topic change we could talk about how the movie theater gunman was part of OWS, or Mrs Obama's crusade to steal your deep fried Twinkie.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Because my dear, the "issue" at hand isn't an issue except for the envious.  It's a non-issue.  And I bring up everyone else because if you want to talk about how much one American pays in taxes as an issue, then all other Americans are fair game too.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Maybe Mittens has some giant donations to Planned Parenthood in those returns.
> 
> He was for the before he was against them, you know.



Hurry or you'll be late for the liberal, troll, assclown noon circle jerk. View attachment 20378


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Nonsense. Mitt isn't a private citizen and doesn't have the same rights to privacy as you and I.

When John Kerry ran for president his wife was asked to disclose tax returns for herself as well as businesses with her name attached.

This is not a left wing smoke and mirros issue. Presidential candidates have released several years worth of tax returns for 30+ years now, especially those who ran who were extremely wealthy. Suggesting that the democrats just suddenly decided to start asking because they want to make Romney look bad is just silly.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 7, 2012)

Ahhh it now starts to make sense.  Harry Reid doesn't care if he trashes his own career by lying.  He's going to retire at the end of his term.  If obama kicks in a few bucks to cushy up the retirement funds or greases the financial wheels for the Reid boys, that's all he wants..


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



What you can or cannot afford is only on one person... you.. it is of no concern.. taxation, like justice, should be blind equality in treatment by government under law... if you have to work 2 jobs instead of one after paying your equal % share in taxation, so be it... maybe, just maybe, it will give you the motivation to do more and advance yourself.... and maybe, just maybe, when you actually have a stake in the game, you will actually look at government's wasteful spending and freebie handouts a little more carefully


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Most of your post was a whole lot of nothing. Taxing people who can't afford it doesn't push them to work harder, it just pushes them onto welfare. Also we all pay the same precent of taxes. I make 20k and you make 20k we pay the same precent of taxes on that 20k


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



And the subjectivity you support is what exactly has put us in trouble with revenue, entitlements, and overbloated government spending... not to mention the pandering for votes and power

Taxing people equally puts them on an equal playing field...

You pay the same % on EVERY DOLLAR.. it is not like dollar 1 is any different than dollar 100000001... it spends the same, looks the same, acts the same.... what it means SUBJECTIVELY to you is of ZERO consequence... just like sales tax being the same whether you spend $1 or $9999999999

Now.. unless you believe that the government can subjectively treat others or even YOU unequally when it meets someone else's subjective criteria, you have ZERO leg to stand on when calling for the subjective treatment we see in the tax code....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



*Also we all pay the same precent of taxes. I make 20k and you make 20k we pay the same precent of taxes on that 20k *

Romney pays 15% on capital gains and dividends and so do you.
So why all the drama?


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Bingo...

It's only outrage when it benefits THEM when the subjective treatment is in place


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Because my dear, the "issue" at hand isn't an issue except for the envious.  It's a non-issue.  And I bring up everyone else because if you want to talk about how much one American pays in taxes as an issue, then all other Americans are fair game too.
> ...




And neither does Obama, so why doesn't he release his education records?


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...


Please show me where Romney is paying 15% on capital gains?

Oh wait you can't because he won't release his tax returns.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Also we all pay the same precent of taxes. I make 20k and you make 20k we pay the same precent of taxes on that 20k *
> 
> Romney pays 15% on capital gains and dividends and so do you.
> So why all the drama?



Because she fritters all her money away at the Casino and on conspicuous consumption.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

bripat9643 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



If you want Obama to release his college transcripts, why dont you petition Romney to release his and then have him call for Obama to do the same.

I know this may shock you, but the president of the united states isn't in the habit of giving in to the demands of angry posters on a political forum.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Please show me where Romney is paying 15% on capital gains?
> 
> Oh wait you can't because he won't release his tax returns.



That's the tax rate on long term capital gains, moron.


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



It doesn't sound like Mitt is in the habit of giving in to the demands of angry protestors either.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> If you want Obama to release his college transcripts, why dont you petition Romney to release his and then have him call for Obama to do the same.
> 
> I know this may shock you, but the president of the united states isn't in the habit of giving in to the demands of angry posters on a political forum.



Neither is the opposition candidate.  So why are you complaining that Romney won't release his tax records?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



He didn't pay 15% on the one he released?


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...




Is there something written in the tax law that gives Romney a different % than everyone else?? Are there different deduction laws for Romney?? Have you seen indictments or investigations by the IRS that others of us have not seen that give any suspicion as to Romney being a tax cheat??

Or do you just go with the unnamed source story because it fits your hyper-partisan agenda??


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

bripat9643 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > If you want Obama to release his college transcripts, why dont you petition Romney to release his and then have him call for Obama to do the same.
> ...



The president has released his tax records. The least Romney could do is match what the president has already disclosed.


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



And the law requiring tax record tit for tat is where??


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



To quote mitt romneys father "one year could be a fluke"


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



You can argue your point until the cows come home for all I care.....as long as you know it's a dog and pony show, because Obama really can't run on anything else, it's all he has.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Aug 7, 2012)

*CNN/HuffPost Report New Source Backs Reid's Claim*

Of course they have.. Moveon will be jumping in soon too.. After all they're running Obama thru Valerie Jarret.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

Mitt Romney has the legal right to not disclose his tax returns, but you can't have your cake and eat it too. You can't champion mitts right to keep them private and then rail at Harry Reid and everyone on the left who then proceed to speculate as to the reason mitt won't release them.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Of course it's a dog and pony show. It's politics.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Prior candidates released their college transcripts.  It s how we found out GW was smarter then kerry.

I understand you do not wish to be punked again.


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Mitt Romney has the legal right to not disclose his tax returns, but you can't have your cake and eat it too. You can't champion mitts right to keep them private and then rail at Harry Reid and everyone on the left who then proceed to speculate as to the reason mitt won't release them.



Actually, Harry would be more credible if he did have some facts to back up what he stated.  In fact, he could have been charged with a crime if he didn't say what he did on the Senate floor, that gave him immunity.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Did he pay 15% in his "fluke"?


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 7, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


George Bush's transcripts were hacked. I also recall everyone on the right saying college transcripts were meaningless. I agreed with them then and I still do.


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Hacked?? LMAO

And when someone claims Obamalama's paperwork to be hacked or suspicious?? I know.. THAT'S DIFFERENT 

And what someone earns, what they deducted in accordance to law, etc is also meaningless... IF there was an actual investigation, audit, or indictment, there would be an issue.. there is none of that...


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 7, 2012)

del said:


> > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source...is a credible person
> 
> 
> 
> oh, well, if the second anonymous source is saying the first anonymous source is "a credible person", i say we hang romney.



Good Job!
You got the thanks of most all of the right wingers on the board 

With a valid point too.  But we are talking politics here.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Mitt Romney has the legal right to not disclose his tax returns, but you can't have your cake and eat it too. You can't champion mitts right to keep them private and then rail at Harry Reid and everyone on the left who then proceed to speculate as to the reason mitt won't release them.



Why not?
Mitt has every right to release only 2 years just like McCain.
Reid has no right to make stuff up to force Mitt to release his reutrns.  Reid ought to be in jail.


----------



## Misty (Aug 7, 2012)

Why should he when Obama has his school records sealed a fake birth certificate?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Angry potential voters?  We'll see.  He's circling the drain so he'd better do something to change the topic.  Quickly.


----------



## Misty (Aug 7, 2012)

This is the democrat plan. You watch me, I'll prove it.* I'll make people think it.* I don't have to prove it.* All I gotta do is make 'em doubt it, and I can do it.* My problem is this guy's impeccably moral.* This guy has an impeccable, extraordinary personal morality"

This is your party dems. Stupid evil assholes.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

Misty said:


> This is the democrat plan. You watch me, I'll prove it.* I'll make people think it.* I don't have to prove it.* All I gotta do is make 'em doubt it, and I can do it.* My problem is this guy's impeccably moral.* This guy has an impeccable, extraordinary personal morality"
> 
> This is your party dems. Stupid evil assholes.



So far the Reid offensive is working unbelieveably well.  What else you got?


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



The only people Mitt is upsetting is the democrat base....potential voters?  Not for him and never would be.


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > This is the democrat plan. You watch me, I'll prove it.* I'll make people think it.* I don't have to prove it.* All I gotta do is make 'em doubt it, and I can do it.* My problem is this guy's impeccably moral.* This guy has an impeccable, extraordinary personal morality"
> ...



Seriously?


----------



## Misty (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



You're ugly fat stupid. I don't have to prove it. It's true. 
Cuz I just said it. That's your party. Fatso ugly smelly shit.


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > This is the democrat plan. You watch me, I'll prove it.* I'll make people think it.* I don't have to prove it.* All I gotta do is make 'em doubt it, and I can do it.* My problem is this guy's impeccably moral.* This guy has an impeccable, extraordinary personal morality"
> ...



Only with those who were not voting for Romney anyway... I would go as far as to say that it is having the opposite effect on independents and moderate undecideds... who probably do not give a rat's ass about this obvious poo flinging distraction attempt


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney has the legal right to not disclose his tax returns, but you can't have your cake and eat it too. You can't champion mitts right to keep them private and then rail at Harry Reid and everyone on the left who then proceed to speculate as to the reason mitt won't release them.
> ...


Actually Meister, that's the STORY that the republicans are saying, but it is simply not true.  Harry Reid told the Huffington Post this information FIRST and then he brought it up on the Senate floor, so if someone wants to sue him for slander they can.....  they haven't, but they could, if it is slander, I suppose?  Of course the romney team would have to prove it is slander and a lie and the only way to do that would be to release his tax information.

Though I do believe that what is said about another politician has a higher standard to reach slander than for the everyday citizen on the street?  I mean all kinds of lies are continually said on both sides of the aisle against opponents, and no slander suits ever come from it.

so, to repeat, Reid did not hide behind his statements on the Senate floor so he could not be approached on the subject for any legal reasons, Harry Reid told the huffington post this information BEFORE he ever said it on the Senate floor.

I still agree with the right wing on this one though, I believe Reid should put up his witness or shut up.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Meister, that's so not true dude. This Gallup poll shows that majority of Americans want him to release the tax returns. 

Majority of Americans Want Romney to Release Tax Returns







He's fucking up royally on this, and if you don't want to admit it, that's fine. You can ignore both the Democrats and Republicans numbers on that chart, but you (and most importantly Mitt) should not ignore the Independents. 53% to 36% want him to release more. 

C'mon Republican Posters, you have to at least see that THIS issue is a win for the Democrats so far.

Who am I kidding? There are fucking BIRTHERS here.


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Wanting him to release his returns and being a potential voter are two separate items, CD.
It won't change anybodies minds if they don't like Obama.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



So now you're arguing that the facts aren't the facts. The fact is that the majority of Americans, and you can easily extrapolate that as being voters too, want to see his tax returns. But let's just say you're right. Let's say that current voters don't care. What if he pisses off enough people who were on the fence about voting?

Don't you see, Meister? The country wants him to release his tax returns, which means it's probably fairly easy to conclude that voters too. You can pretend it's not true if you wish, but the polling data suggests a much different reality.


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



It's clear what is driving the voters now and nearer to the election is the economy and jobs, CD.  The tax returns won't be that significant come election time.  Just too many people out of work or are under employed.  This is why the left is really hammering down on the tax returns, and the media is giving them every opportunity to run with it.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


That is an opinion, not a fact...  One Gallup poll cannot be extrapolated with scientific accuracy to the entire country...  Statistical analysts would laugh at anyone who did...



> But let's just say you're right. Let's say that current voters don't care. What if he pisses off enough people who were on the fence about voting?


Then he'll lose...  Duh!  It's a gamble that Romney feels comfortable making...  It doesn't seem to be hurting his ability to outraise 0bama every month...  It's August and plenty of time for things to happen...

What if Barry's "You didn't build that" gaff pissed enough fence sitters?  Or maybe his "evolved" position on gay marriage?

Hmmmmmm.....



> Don't you see, Meister? The country wants him to release his tax returns, which means it's probably fairly easy to conclude that voters too. You can pretend it's not true if you wish, but the polling data suggests a much different reality.


Again, opinion != fact...


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



No, Oldy McSagBalls, it's a FACT that the OPINION of the MAJORITY of the country is that he should release his tax returns.

Mmm. Goddamn I love schooling you on your arrogance.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



It's part and parcel. If you can't convince the American people you can be trusted to not run the economy like your own personal cash printing machine for you and your buddies, you will lose, plain and simple. That's what apparently you and Romney and the rest of the Conservatives on this board are missing. This isn't about the righteousness or legality of Romney's tax return shenanigans. It's about trust. And somewhere along the line Mitt's failing hard on that.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 7, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> I have no doubt that Romney has paid taxes of "some kind" - but did he pay any "income taxes" for 10 years.



If you - or anyone else has proof, or even some reasonable evidence, let's see it. If he paid what he was legally obligated to pay, he's done nothing wrong. Hacks can choke on the messiah's ass, but unless you can prove Romney broke some law... You. Got. Nothing.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



So what?  The big "FUCK YOU" he is giving to you OWS parasites is not going to cause a single voter not to vote for him.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


The angry protesters are all OWS parasites like you and conservaderrrps.  He was not going to get your vote anyways.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



The economy and jobs are what is important to normal people.  The OWS parasites could care less.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



no, you parasite, the least Romney can do is release two years.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

Mitt is ending this race now imho, if he does not release his tax returns so he can get on to other issues.

MANY Republican operatives like george will, bloomberg magazine, national review.... have said such themselves....

I say if he hasn't broken any laws, he should just release them back to 2000.....if he has broken laws, then he does have the right not to testify against himself, (or not release information that could get him legally in trouble, the 5th) and he probably shouldn't release them.

We already know he is rich, we already know he pays a lesser income tax rate than most in the mid to upper middle class, and less than other wealthy people like Newt Gingrich and Obama....we already know about his offshore tax haven investments through his 2010 returns....so if his previous tax returns only show the same ole same ole, then mitt should have no problems releasing them....in my opinion.

BUT if there is something else that he doesn't want us to know, like taking amnesty in 2009, or how he got soooooo much money in his IRA when there are legal limits on what can be put in them each year, or that he lied about Bain Capital and when he left.....

Then by all means, he should keep hiding them....


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Bishop Romney couldn't get picked as VP in 2008 - why does anyone think he's competent enough to be president?



Because a community organizing nitwit was elected last term.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Mitt is ending this race now imho, if he does not release his tax returns so he can get on to other issues.
> 
> MANY Republican operatives like george will, bloomberg magazine, national review.... have said such themselves....
> 
> ...



Succinctly put, and a good summary of why this is a big story that won't go away, despite what Fox News and their local contingent of sycophants say the contrary. The ironic aspect is that had he come clean, the country probably would have moved on already. But here we are well under 100 days away from election day, and this is a HUGE story. 

Good times, I say.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Bishop Romney couldn't get picked as VP in 2008 - why does anyone think he's competent enough to be president?
> ...



And your party didn't think he was good enough to run against that "community organizing nitwit" (why do Conservatives talk so much shit on community organizers? You know who as an amazing Community Organizer? Jesus Christ.) back then. So yeah...there's that.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



What Obama releases is his business. Likewise for Romney. 

When's Obama gonna prove he did not attend college as a foreign student?


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



 I must be missing something.....real people are hurting for jobs and full time jobs...that IS the issue.  Obama isn't getting the job done and people have more issues with what directly impacts them than does a tax return.  I know you won't admit to that, but that IS reality.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

> Over the past week, an astonishing number of prominent Republicans &#8212; including Haley Barbour, William Kristol, Michael Steele, Alabama governor Robert Bentley, Rick Perry, and Ron Paul &#8212; have  publicly called on Mitt Romney to quit stonewalling on his tax returns.  Adding their voices to the growing chorus this afternoon are the  editors of the _National Review _in an editorial entitled "Release the Returns."


The National Review


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



In the last 29 months, there are about 4.5 million people who would disagree with you. So would the DOW. So would GM's employees. Just sayin'.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



We always knew mitt was a better candidate than your nitwit messiah.  We waited for a better time to put him forth.  Tell me, has obammy paid your mortgage?   Have the seas stopped rising?  Is there a herd of unicorns in your backyard?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

> Is it customary to reveal a decade of tax returns?
> The  high-water mark for disclosure was 30 years, set by Sen. Robert Dole,  R-Kan., in the 1996 election. Second-place honors go to Sen. John Kerry,  D-Mass., for providing 20 years' worth when he ran in 2004, although he  had released 15 of those returns before his presidential bid.
> After  that, there is a tie between Romney's father, George Romney, in 1968  and Bill Clinton in 1992. Both released 12 years of tax returns. Close  behind is Sen. John Edwards, D-N.C., with 10 when he was Kerry's running  mate.
> Several candidates released anywhere from six to nine years  of tax returns. In 2000, George W. Bush provided nine, and Al Gore  provided eight. In the 2008 primary, then-Sen. Barack Obama, D-Ill.,  delivered seven, a move that was matched by Hillary Rodham Clinton about  a month later. In 1988, Massachusetts Gov. Michael Dukakis released six  years of returns.



Bill Clinton's remark on release of tax returns is a bit off - Tampa Bay Times


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Yet, the unemployment is at 8.3%.
Something just ain't jiving with the 4.5 million jobs.  I know when they were counting the census jobs that the workers would work and get laid off and work again creating several job numbers for 1 job.


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Also, did you notice that GM earning were down 41% from a year ago?  But, GM is an entire different subject we could get into on another day.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



You know that, or you have a link to bank it up?

You're right though, unemployment could be a lot lower...if Obama was allowed to expand the public sector like Reagan, Bush I, Bush II and Clinton did...







I know, I know. ThinkProgress = Not Facts right?


----------



## Meister (Aug 7, 2012)

Bigger government is the answer?  Really? 
I used to have a link to those census jobs, but that was 2 years ago and........


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

California Girl said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


it's ALREADY been proven, but of course as smart as you are, you already knew that....right?



> The claim is that Obama received a Fulbright scholarship for foreign  students, proving that he is not a U.S. citizen and therefore not  eligible to be president. Supposedly this was reported by The Associated  Press. But the claim is false and the story is a hoax.





> * No Soetoro:* Another false claim is that Obama  attended and received financial aid under the name Barry Soetoro,  using the surname of his Indonesian stepfather Lolo Soetoro. The  colleges Director of Communications Jim Tranquada told us theres no  record of that. He told us in an e-mail:
> *Occidental spokesman Tranquada:*  Contemporary public documents, such as the 1979-80 freshman Lookbook  published at the beginning of President Obamas first year at  Occidental, list him as Barack Obama. All of the Occidental alumni I  have spoken to from that era (1979-81) who knew him, knew him as Barry  Obama.​



FactCheck.org : Was Obama Born in the USA?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Mitt is ending this race now imho, if he does not release his tax returns so he can get on to other issues.
> 
> MANY Republican operatives like george will, bloomberg magazine, national review.... have said such themselves....
> 
> ...



*We already know he is rich, we already know he pays a lesser income tax rate than most in the mid to upper middle class*

No he doesn't.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


so president Bush grew goverment jobs much much much much more than Obama?  Interesting.  You'd never know by the cries  from the right???

edit:  Obama is doing a much much better job than I had thought in rducing the size of government workers....  he should be praised for it, honestly!


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> No, Oldy McSagBalls, it's a FACT that the OPINION of the MAJORITY of the country is that he should release his tax returns.
> 
> Mmm. Goddamn I love schooling you on your arrogance.



You FAIL epically and claim to school me?

Thats fucking funny....

ONE POLL does not equal scientific statistical accuracy and cannot be intelligently extrapolated as the opinion of the entire fucking country...  Lack of intelligence certainly explains why you want to, though...

Your knowledge of statistical analysis is on par with Truthmatters knowledge of nuclear physics...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

Care4all said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



*You'd never know by the cries from the right???*

Everyone I know on the right says Bush spent way way too much.
Made government bigger, not smaller.
Of course, compared to Obama, Bush was like Scrooge when it comes to expanding the debt.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

Care4all said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...




*Obama is doing a much much better job than I had thought in rducing the size of government workers....  *

I'm sure the reduction is state and local, not Federal. Honestly.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt is ending this race now imho, if he does not release his tax returns so he can get on to other issues.
> ...


He doesn't?  Well Newt paid 31% on $930k a year, Obama paid over 25% for his money earned, Bush and Cheney even paid more than romney....He didn't pay any social security tax on his money so you know he didn't pay those federal taxes like everyone else that works for a living....so maybe you need to explain your objection to what I said....?  This is all known through the 1 year that romney chose to show, I'm assuming his previous years worth of taxes would just show the same...so he should just release them...unless as I speculate, he has something ELSE to hide.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



*He doesn't? *

No, he pays 15% on dividends and LTCG, just like you.

*Well Newt paid 31% on $930k a year*

Newt must have had more wages and less dividends and cap gains.

*He didn't pay any social security tax on his money *

Social Security taxes aren't due on dividends or capital gains.

*so maybe you need to explain your objection to what I said*

Your claim was wrong. Clear enough?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > No, Oldy McSagBalls, it's a FACT that the OPINION of the MAJORITY of the country is that he should release his tax returns.
> ...



Your knowledge in general is suspect since all you seem to do is call everything that a Lefty posts a lie, or untrue. And yet, yes, I completely schooled you, asshole. Or do you not understand the purpose of the polls? Were they not invented when you voted for James Buchanan back in the day?


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Like you do with everything a righty posts?  You truly are a dumbfuck...



> And yet, yes, I completely schooled you, asshole. Or do you not understand the purpose of the polls? Were they not invented when you voted for James Buchanan back in the day?



Again - I'll type slowly for you, douchebag - ONE POLL cannot be extrapolated to represent the opinions of the entire nation with ANY degree of accuracy...  Claiming the results of ONE poll represents the opinion of the entire country is beyond stupid...

That would be similar to taking a poll at USMB and claiming the results speak for all of America...

Class dismissed...  You're welcome...


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



If you don't see the difference between the polling done by Gallup and a poll done here at USMB, you really should not vote this year, because I think being a human being is a requirement. Even the dumbest of dumbs now the difference. Thanks for trying though, Oldy McStinknuts.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


no it is NOT clear enough, we are talking about income tax percentage paid when all said and done and romney pays less than most well to do and yes this is because of Capital gains and this is the political issue...it shouldn't be that way....working people with ordinary income should not have to pay more in income taxes than people who merely invest in my opinion...they haven't created any jobs, which is the reason the rate was lowered to the 15%, so why continue it?  and this will not make most middle class pay more for their investments, because the middle class has always had a lower rate on capital gains than the wealthiest, at least before the bush tax cuts...AND on top of this, we never get to take and pay just capital gains on our stock market investments via our 401k's, when we do have to pay taxes on our investments in our 401k we have to pay ordinary income tax rates, we do NOT get to pay a Capital gains rate.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



But...but...he broke apart your post into separate sentences and even put your questions into BOLD! He must surely be right...!!!


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> If you don't see the difference between the polling done by Gallup and a poll done here at USMB, you really should not vote this year, because I think being a human being is a requirement. Even the dumbest of dumbs now the difference. Thanks for trying though, Oldy McStinknuts.



You didn't adress your FAIL, fucknut...

You're free to prove where ONE poll of 539 adults is an accurate, scientific representation of an entire country...  Perhaps you can find a statitician who agrees with your idiocy....  

Or you can do your usual thing and stick your fingers in your ear and say "La-La-La-I-Can't-Hear-You-La-La-La"...


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

Todd...a good deal of gvt reduction was at the State level as you speculated however civilian federal employees has also gone down compared to population under Obama.



Executive Branch civilians-     Total U.S. population -    Executive Branch employees per 1,000 population

1982 (Reagan)     2.77 million     232.1 million    -                                       11.9           
1990 (Bush)     3.06 million*     249.6  million      -                                          12.3           
1994 (Clinton)     2.9 million     263.1 million      -                                        11.1           
2002 (Bush)     2.63 million     287.8 million        -                                                 9.1           
2010 (Obama)     2.65 million+     310.3 million   -                                         8.4

SOURCE: Office of Management and Budget. *= Figure includes temporary  Census Bureau workers. += Estimates by OMB and U.S. Census Bureau.
Federal Eye - How many federal workers are there?


looks like federal employees are down compared to population under Obama and it has been dropping under all presidents except under Bush 1, it went up compared to population under him...


----------



## California Girl (Aug 7, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Mitt is ending this race now imho, if he does not release his tax returns so he can get on to other issues.
> 
> MANY Republican operatives like george will, bloomberg magazine, national review.... have said such themselves....
> 
> ...



Sweetie, if you think you can win on the tax returns thing... please, please, please keep running on that. The rest of America - you know, the majority who support neither party - they care about the economy. That's it. It really is that simple. Anyone who doesn't get that is, frankly, an ass.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt is ending this race now imho, if he does not release his tax returns so he can get on to other issues.
> ...



Wait. Care4all is Barack Obama? Holy fucking shit. This board just way better!


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Root: Obama


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt is ending this race now imho, if he does not release his tax returns so he can get on to other issues.
> ...


I agree, they do care about the economy, but mitt won't be able to concentrate on that, unless he shuts up the rumor mill, by releasing past years worth of income taxes....

and as far as the economy, the Dow Jones has increased 4000 points since Obama was in office and the unemployment rate was reduced from over 10% down to 8.3% and by all means this is not great when it comes to employment, but many people KNOW the facts about what condition this country was in when he took office, they know about the Wall Street crash of 2008, the Housing Bust/Crash in 2008, the Bank fiascoes with mortgaged backed securities, the bail outs of Fannie and Freddie, TARP, Goldman Sachs, auto industry bailout promise etc etc etc THAT ALL OCCURRED BEFORE Obama took office and they know he can not work miracles ON HIS OWN....  Only the partisan foolish want or put the entire blame for all of the 2008 shenanigans on to Obama.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Here's a question:  why hasn't John McCain, who has seen Mittwit's returns, joined the chorus, calling Harry Reid a liar?


Simple. He's too embarrassed. If he had asked Romney to run as Vice President, he'd be President right now.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Bishop Romney couldn't get picked as VP in 2008 - why does anyone think he's competent enough to be president?


Because his life's work centers on making a bad business or a bankrupt state solvent and viable.

Right now, the US is teetering. Romney will fix it.

Romney is our own Mr. Fix It, a true handy man. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqkVXX1KnT0]DEL SHANNON- " HANDY MAN " ( W / LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


​


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> John McCain took a look at Bishop Romney's questionably legal, ethical, and moral tax returns, and decided to go with a bimbo from Alaska instead.
> 
> What a slap in the face!


Why Mr. Synthaholic, methinks thee are gloating.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


It's too bad they're all in Kenya.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 7, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a question:  why hasn't John McCain, who has seen Mittwit's returns, joined the chorus, calling Harry Reid a liar?
> ...



My opinion is just the opposite, had McCain picked Romney he would have lost even bigger, and I know for one thing he would have lost by at least one vote.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Bishop Romney couldn't get picked as VP in 2008 - why does anyone think he's competent enough to be president?
> ...



Oh my God you're gross. And like 80.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Bishop Romney couldn't get picked as VP in 2008 - why does anyone think he's competent enough to be president?
> ...


How can mitt be the one to fix America when he has nearly ALL of his investments in overseas countries and not even the usa?  He has no faith in america or Americans is the way his 2010 tax return reads.

Please READ this Vanity Fair article IF YOU REALLY want to know more about you Mr Fix it!

Investigation: Mitt Romney


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Keep saying that!  Keep making up childish excuses!

America will continue to run away from Bishop Romney, knowing that he's hiding something.  Maybe an illegality.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Why, the College has confirmed his GPA... that's generally good enough for me.  

Just because Obama accomplished more than you ever will, you really need to let it go.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 7, 2012)

Care4all said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You're all about money. Mitt Romney is all about service to the American people.  

He's done plenty. When he was called to fix Massachusetts impending bankruptcy, they hired him to be governor, and he fixed their financial indebtedness and turned things around for the state. 

America has had two financial downgrades under Barack Obama, which has never happened before in my lifetime. I say we give Governor Romney a shot to fix it.

Obama does not have enough negotiation skills to pass a budget in Congress. His last budget was met with 97 nays and 0 yeas.

We think that Romney can pass a budget every year that he holds office. That assures accountability to the American people.

Playing the game to obfuscate spending by refusal to negotiate comes down to one thing: Obama and his followers are only fooling themselves, and not the rest of America.

Not only will Romney pass all his budgets, he will turn America's downgrades into upgrades, which will benefit the entire world. As America goes, so goes the rest of the world. I've watched and read a lot of news articles. When we have financial problems historically, markets in Tokyo and Beijing plummet. Then Europe , South America, and the Mideast start digging for dear life, too.

You can bite his ankles all you like, but Mitt Romney will calm the quake. He will fix broken markets. And maybe a coupla broken hearts, too.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



*because the middle class has always had a lower rate on capital gains than the wealthiest*

Wrong. But Bush did add a lower capital gains rate for lower income earners. 

*...AND on top of this, we never get to take and pay just capital gains on our stock market investments via our 401k's, *

Why would you? 401Ks are a tax deferred vehicle.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Sssssssssssssssssssssssssslllllllllllllllllllllluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppppppppppppppppppppppppp.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

Care4all said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



*and the unemployment rate was reduced from over 10% down to 8.3% *

It was 7.8% when he took office.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



What is he hiding? Release the transcripts.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Hey doofus: he's already the president.  Your 'severe conservative' has to unseat him.  

And he's not gonna do it with almost everyone in the country thinking "_he's hiding something_".


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...



Seriously.  Look, you and I both know that Reid is probably full of shit on this.  But that's not really the point, as much as you'd like it to be.  Reid has pushed Romney into a lose-lose situation.  If he doesn't release the tax returns it will make many people think he has something to hide.  If he does release his tax returns it will either show something very damaging, or will (at best) leave people scratching their heads as to why he didn't do it sooner.  Not to mention add fuel to the Romney's-out-of-touch-with-everyday-Americans fire.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Bishop Romney couldn't get picked as VP in 2008 - why does anyone think he's competent enough to be president?
> ...



So the best alternative anyone could offer was a jobs-offshoring nitwit?  I would have thought that you would have learned something from the Democrats failed "Anybody but Bush" strategy in 2004.  Guess not.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 In general we have never required presidents to release their college transcripts, did reagan release his, did carter release his, did clinton release his, did pappy bush release his, did gore release his, did mccain release his?  did romney release his?  The answer is NO.  Kerry and bush did, that's about it, and only cuz they went to the same school did people want to know to compare, but they did not make that big of a deal over it and kerry and bush went along with it...

Where is romney's transcripts, why do you only want to know obama's?


Have Romney release his college transcripts and then maybe you would have an argument....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I understand, he's hiding something. Is it low grades? Or is it worse?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Gore's came out too.

Sure, after Obama releases his, I'll be interested in Romney's.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Yeah, and then we lost over 1.5 million jobs in the first two months. Thanks to Bush. 

Whoops!

Thanks for helping our cause, Dummy McStupidfuck.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Right. And now that Obama's released 10 years of his returns...

Fuck, Dummy! You're 0-2!


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



There are about a dozen right wing leaders and publications calling for him to release his tax records.  I guess they are part of the democratic base?  

This is tennis without a net.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

Misty said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Tantrum over?

You are responding to Reid's allegations thus giving the story validity.  As have several right wing papers and commentators.  The Governor will have to respond eventually if he wants to change the subject.  This is the way the game is played and Romney is getting quite an education.  You should get one as well.


----------



## Zander (Aug 7, 2012)

I have it from a reliable source, that was confirmed as reliable by another reliable source with impeccable credentials as a reliable 'reliable source' verifier, that Harry Reid had sex with a chicken on numerous occasions. The reliable source has confirmed that Reid is deeply in love with the chicken and wants the chicken to have his baby. The source of this information is reliable.  It's reliable because the source is a reliably reliable person who relied on reliably reliable sources for the source of the reliable information. You can rely on this reliable source for reliable information, because it's verified as reliable by very reliable sources! Rely on it!


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...



Several GOP members and right wing publications are paying attention.  So you're either uninformed or stupid.


----------



## Zander (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



reliable??


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Did Obama's returns show the money he got from Tony Rezko?

So why is he hiding his transcripts again?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No option for "all of the above?"


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


no Gore's didn't...gores were not released and even with Kerry and bush they did not release their full transcrips, they did release their GPA's/ just partial transcript ....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



The smartest President ever still has negative job growth?
How was he going to stop the rise of the oceans again?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



That is true; if you are in the Romney camp; you're not going to change based on this.
If you're in the Obama camp, you're not going to change based on this.

If you're undecided; well, you really do need to ask what is so important that he is not willing to release his tax records.  You can rule out illegalities so you have to rule in the other possibilities; 

Embarrassing
Immoral
Both

I'm pretty sure it's the former and neither of the latter.  

The Reid offensive is working.  It's still a topic.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

Total Government Employment Since 1962

Federal employment has been on the rise, while state and local employment has been on the slide.  I'll see if I can find some links, but from what I've read those reductions are largely in the education sector.

Legislative branch employees has remained fairly constant over the past couple decades.  Non-military Executive branch employees is slightly up in the past few years (though not as high as the all time peak under H.W. Bush).  Military employees are up by about 1.2 million under Obama, constituting the bulk of increased federal employment.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


He's already the president.  That's because he's already been vetted.

What you wingnuts can't accept is the fact that no matter what bullshit you came up with, America, in her collective wisdom, said, "OK - we're still going with him".

And it's gonna happen again.  Because he has already proven himself in what George Bush and you Republicans called the paramount concern: protecting America.

Those commercials will be coming along, post-convention.


----------



## Zander (Aug 7, 2012)

Zander said:


> I have it from a reliable source, that was confirmed as reliable by another reliable source with impeccable credentials as a reliable 'reliable source' verifier, that Harry Reid had sex with a chicken on numerous occasions. The reliable source has confirmed that Reid is deeply in love with the chicken and wants the chicken to have his baby. The source of this information is reliable.  It's reliable because the source is a reliably reliable person who relied on reliably reliable sources for the source of the reliable information. You can rely on this reliable source for reliable information, because it's verified as reliable by very reliable sources! Rely on it!



Remember folks, these are "RELIABLE" sources.....Reid is a chicken fucker!!


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



We don't need to go there.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

Todd thinks this whole school grades thing's got legs!


----------



## courseofhistory (Aug 7, 2012)

I am new here and I don't plan to vote for Romney (I may not vote for anyone given the choices) but I think Romney paid taxes.  Perhaps he used legal means and tax loopholes to avoid paying much but I can't imagine since he's been running for president for a long time that he'd do anything stupid.  He may not want to release them because his tax liability may have been drastically reduced due to loopholes and the tax code for the wealthy so he thinks the average Joe will not like that!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Gore's Grades Belie Image of Studiousness (washingtonpost.com)


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

Zander said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > I have it from a reliable source, that was confirmed as reliable by another reliable source with impeccable credentials as a reliable 'reliable source' verifier, that Harry Reid had sex with a chicken on numerous occasions. The reliable source has confirmed that Reid is deeply in love with the chicken and wants the chicken to have his baby. The source of this information is reliable.  It's reliable because the source is a reliably reliable person who relied on reliably reliable sources for the source of the reliable information. You can rely on this reliable source for reliable information, because it's verified as reliable by very reliable sources! Rely on it!
> ...



Nobody will play with you?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

courseofhistory said:


> I am new here and I don't plan to vote for Romney (I may not vote for anyone given the choices) but I think Romney paid taxes.  Perhaps he used legal means and tax loopholes to avoid paying much but I can't imagine since he's been running for president for a long time that he'd do anything stupid.  He may not want to release them because his tax liability may have been drastically reduced due to loopholes and the tax code for the wealthy so he thinks the average Joe will not like that!



I think you're right on the money.  Welcome.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Todd thinks this whole school grades thing's got legs!



Of course he does. He's a TeaBagger. They're not too umm...you know...with it.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 7, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


He was referring to transcripts, idiot...

You really suck at this...  Might want to find another hobby, dipshit...


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


you do know that the Republicans CAUSED those downgrades...the only congress in history that did this...

oh pleaseeeee, Mitt is not god or anywhere near close to being our 'savior''....he's the biggest flip flopper and liar that i've ever seen, he puts kerry to shame and I don't think Obama is doing a stellar job but pretty boy mitt is the greater of 2 evils to this Nation...that he doesn't obviously, believe in enough to invest in it with his wealth.  Wake up!  You picked the wrong guy.... of course this is just my opinion and I respect your opinion on this becky but I still totally disagree with it.... 

And romney WAS MY governor so please enough with this garbage about him saving my State....


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 7, 2012)

Zander said:


> This just in, from a very reliable source. The cause of death for the baby chimpanzee that was killed at the LA Zoo a few days ago has been solved.
> 
> L.A. Zoo officials confirm Harry Reid raped baby chimp - LA Daily News
> 
> ...



I heard a reliable source claimed the reliable source was dead on accurate in what he was saying. So Reid needs to prove its not true.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 7, 2012)

Care4all said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



So RomneyCare was a bust?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


Oh, don't worry.  We'll keep it up into November.


----------



## del (Aug 8, 2012)

Care4all said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



put the koolaid down, dear.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

del said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


Why?  It's 'Truth' flavored!  I just love it.


----------



## oreo (Aug 8, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This guy backs the claim too--






*'When you don't have a record to run on, you paint your opponent as someone people need to run from"--Barack Obama*


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, comics!


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

Here, let me try:





















http://www.usnews.com/cartoons/mitt-romney-cartoons


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 8, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


He will be the toast of Washington when he reverses Obama's failure to pass a budget which protects Obama from full knowledge of how much spending he is doing behind Congress' backs by calling up the Treasury and demanding half-billion dollar checques for his buddies' buddies.

You see, vigilance is totally necessary in dealing with an usurper.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 8, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > So apparently this whole "release the taxes" has SUCH an impact that it must be hurting Romney's ability to raise funds, right?
> ...



Which "shady accounting schemes?"

That's a pretty serious accusation.


----------



## Zander (Aug 8, 2012)

bripat9643 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



To the anti Capitalist Left, "shady Accounting schemes" are what normal people call GAAP.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 8, 2012)

Care4all said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


 *Mitt is not god or anywhere near close to being our 'savior''*

Apparently you read something into my statement that is so not there.
*
'....he's the biggest flip flopper and liar that i've ever seen,*

You've been reading the lying leftist lockstep press, hm? Well, in that case, I can understand a little of that.

*You picked the wrong guy.... of course this is just my opinion and I  respect your opinion on this becky but I still totally disagree with  it.... *

I do agree that we disagree.

*And romney WAS MY governor so please enough with this garbage about him saving my State...*

My colonial ancestors founded "your" state and my native ancestors' friends and families suffered selected expropriation of their best hunting grounds and a rather hazardous walk down the Trail of Tears after giving all our Massachusetts and other states, Pilgrims and European settlers sustenance from winter larders for many moons to prevent starvation. 



You might feel slightly less generous toward dear leader if you lived in a state he did not win and immediately put its businesses in his targets for destruction just as fast as he possibly could.

And you might realize people from his target states (the ones who did not vote to place him in the Oval Office, which he is using as a throne) are not taking another day of him doing that to us than we have to.

All we have of your President is his attitude toward states and people he has no intention of helping since they didn't help him on election day. Here's your caveman the way we see him:


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 8, 2012)

Zander said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## copsnrobbers (Aug 8, 2012)

CNN-Huff Post....... of course.. The order came straight from Moveon.. They passed right by Valerie Jarret.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 8, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> CNN-Huff Post....... of course.. The order came straight from Moveon.. They passed right by Valerie Jarret.


Ya think?


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 8, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > CNN-Huff Post....... of course.. The order came straight from Moveon.. They passed right by Valerie Jarret.
> ...



No.  Neither one of you bother to think.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I'm beginning to wonder if Synthia isnt really Obama fluffer and BJ artist David Axelrod incognito.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 8, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Here, let me try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You aren't very creative, are you?


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 8, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



College transcripts are meaningless.  What people say about the candidates based on college transcripts is what's important.   Al Gore was the smartest man in the world (until obama came along).  Gore was so smart that ordinary mortals couldn't understand his nuance.   Right up until we found out that he failed and washed out of two colleges including seminary.   Kerry was brilliant.  Except that he too had a remarkable catalog of failure.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 8, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



Obama is a failure because the Republicans are mean. At least that's what they whine.
If the transcripts ever come out, we'll find out he's a failure because he's not too bright.
On top of being a raging left-winger.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 8, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



He can ride out in the same magic underwear he rode in on.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 8, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



They're not that mean, more ignorant than mean.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm staring to wonder if testing below 80 on an IQ test is a prerequisite for being accepted into the left-wing cabal.  I mean seriously, these folks by and large are not all that bright... ignorance of common science and sense seems to be all pervasive.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 8, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Obama should release his transcripts.
To convince us he's smarter than those mean, ignorant Republicans.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 8, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Congress should start working on jobs, jobs, jobs.  His transcripts are a non issue.


----------



## Meister (Aug 8, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



But, Romney's tax returns are? 
I do agree with you, Congress should start working on jobs, jobs, jobs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 8, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The House passed an awesome jobs bill in January 2011.
Harry "Wide Stance" Reid ignored it.

They passed it again very recently, Harry was cruising bus station bathrooms and ignored it again.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I'm staring to wonder if testing below 80 on an IQ test is a prerequisite for being accepted into the left-wing cabal.  I mean seriously, these folks by and large are not all that bright... ignorance of common science and sense seems to be all pervasive.



Ahhhhhhahahahahahahahahaha!

Study: Watching Fox News Actually Makes You Stupid | Jillian Rayfield | Politics News | Rolling Stone


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Hmm. Sounds like Obama's jobs bill that hasn't even come to a vote.

What's it like to base every single political theory you have on lies and propaganda?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 8, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No, it was a House bill.
Obama's $800 billion wasteful stimulus bill didn't work.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


How is he going to do that?  From his old office at Bain?  Or from his post-election loss vacation home?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

Zander said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Where did all those Arthur Anderson crooks start working after that collapse?


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 8, 2012)

Meister said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Actually the taxes are an issue, Meister.  I want to know if he paid zero taxes, especially in this economy.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...




Did you hear where he's taking his magic underwear to next, to campaign?

INDIANA!!!  

If you're still trying to lock up your base in August, you have serious problems.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 8, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Sad thing is, these are probably not even his theories, more like he's spouting talking points.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

Meister said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Yes.  He's hiding something.  The fact that he is so desperate to not let us see his tax returns makes people believe that there is something illegal in them.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 8, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I thought he wore them everywhere, hey Mitt, where's the magic Baby..


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Did they try to stick in an antiabortion provision like they do in so many other legislation that has nothing to do with abortion?

Show us that bill.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You're a troll.


----------



## Rinata (Aug 8, 2012)

At some point, common sense has got to be applied here. All Romney has to do is release the damn tax returns!!! But he absolutely refuses. 

So common sense makes us ask, why??? The only valid explanation is that there is something on these returns he does not want anyone to see. Simple!!!

But why was he not prepared for all of this noise??? He had to know what would happen. I think it is once again his sense of entitlement that got him in this mess. He's special. He doesn't have to show his taxes like those before him. So he just put it out of his mind. But it is not going to go away, Mr. Romney.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 8, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Congress should start working on jobs, jobs, jobs, as soon as Obama furnishes an acceptable budget that will provide for those jobs, jobs, jobs, while his collaborators in Congress are making away with the money, money, money on lost-leader failed businesses they gave taxpayer-backed guarantees for FULL recovery of losses to Reid's son and Nancy Pelosi's B-I-L. to the tune of billions.

Those two are in it for themselves and they will do anything to get at taxpayer money to stuff their own relatives' pockets with, and they're in charge of the chicken house.

I'm sorry, nobody can keep up with that level of nepotism and crime when elected people go after tax money and do it after they're in unbannable trolling positions in Congress.

They're beating up the people who are trying as hard as they can to avoid making any mistakes whatever in their own lives.

The press is sitting on the toilet about these crimes, but fortunately, Judicial Watch is not. Corruption Chronicles 

The network of Obama's Crime family is so deep, you can't even wrap your mind around it, and my link is not for sissies. It makes his computer-generated birth certificate seem like the least of this nation's worries.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



So you're either completely clueless to the fact that Obama's had a jobs bill proposal on the table that the House won't even vote on, or you're just a lying piece of shit. Me? I'm going with the experience I have with you here...want to guess what that is?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Well, he's PROGRAMMED for that theory anyway. Murdoch and Ailes made sure of it.


----------



## Jarhead (Aug 8, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> There is no reason to refuse to release the returns unless he's hiding something or he perhaps hopes to release them closer to the election to embarrass Obama.



There is a very good reason to not want to release them. You are just topo naive to realize it.

When he released his 2010, the left pundits and even some very highly regarded democratic elected officials spun the information....please recall...."he committed a felony"...and "his tax returns show that he has hidden overseas bank accounts"..

Really? They ShOWED that he had HIDDEN bank accounts? How can something that is "shown" be "hidden"?

So why should he release them? So the democrats can play on the idiocy of their base and say stupid shit like "they show hidden bank accounts"?


----------



## Jarhead (Aug 8, 2012)

Rinata said:


> At some point, common sense has got to be applied here. All Romney has to do is release the damn tax returns!!! But he absolutely refuses.
> 
> So common sense makes us ask, why??? *The only valid explanation is that there is something on these returns he does not want anyone to see*. Simple!!!
> 
> But why was he not prepared for all of this noise??? He had to know what would happen. I think it is once again his sense of entitlement that got him in this mess. He's special. He doesn't have to show his taxes like those before him. So he just put it out of his mind. But it is not going to go away, Mr. Romney.



wrong.
My previous post is not onlyu a valid reason not to...but it is a logical reason not to.

But then again....logic escapes the left.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




This just demonstrates that you do not have a clue how government works.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 8, 2012)

Rinata said:


> At some point, common sense has got to be applied here. All Romney has to do is release the damn tax returns!!! But he absolutely refuses.
> 
> So common sense makes us ask, why??? The only valid explanation is that there is something on these returns he does not want anyone to see. Simple!!!
> 
> But why was he not prepared for all of this noise??? He had to know what would happen. I think it is once again his sense of entitlement that got him in this mess. He's special. He doesn't have to show his taxes like those before him. So he just put it out of his mind. But it is not going to go away, Mr. Romney.



I think he is just following precedent what with Obama hiding behind every record from his past being sealed.   What's good for the goose and all that.


----------



## Jarhead (Aug 8, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



actually, your response shows how irresponsible you must be with money.

How can one determine what money to spend where if they dont work within a budget?

How do you operate....do you say...

"gee I want that bog screen TV. Not sure if it will force me to dip into my rent money becuase I dont budget..but heck, I really want that TV".....

So?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > At some point, common sense has got to be applied here. All Romney has to do is release the damn tax returns!!! But he absolutely refuses.
> ...



What part of "graduated magna cum laude" do you Birther fucks not get? I do love that his College Transcripts have become the sublimation of the birth certificate though. It's like you've all been wrapped on the knuckles so much about the birth certificate that you've chosen a new completely irrelevant document to obsess on.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Do you buy a Bog Screen TV in the swamp?


----------



## Rinata (Aug 8, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason to refuse to release the returns unless he's hiding something or he perhaps hopes to release them closer to the election to embarrass Obama.
> ...



You're funny. Are you saying that the contents of his taxes for 2010 should not have been criticized?? Why not?? If there were things that did not make sense or seem wrong. I don't know if the claims you are making are true or not. But I do know that in 2010 he paid only 13.9% in taxes. 

Romney's tax rate is below that of most wage-earning Americans because most of his income, as outlined in more than 500 pages of tax documents, flows from capital gains on investments.

Under the U.S. tax code, capital gains are taxed at 15 percent, compared with a top tax rate of 35 percent for wage earners.

Of course he is going to be criticized. Also, he is the only presidential candidate that ever had a Swiss bank account. And that's just for starters. So if he doesn't like the negative feeback, don't run for president.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...




Are you claiming that Congress cannot do anything about passing a jobs bill until the president submits a budget?


----------



## Rinata (Aug 8, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Do you know how ridiculous you sound?? Just cannot take that a black man is in the White House, right?? I wish people like you would just say it instead of supporting ridiculous stories like this. Please consider it.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 8, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Mitt is ending this race now imho, if he does not release his tax returns so he can get on to other issues.
> 
> MANY Republican operatives like george will, bloomberg magazine, national review.... have said such themselves....
> 
> ...



Everyone pays taxes through existing law.

Your distractions and calls for increased wealth envy, are pretty sickening to be quite honest.  Now to see you sipping the kool-aid.

Damn..............


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 8, 2012)

Rinata said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Fuck off, you racist fat cow...

I wish every one of you turds who thinks disagreement with 0bama is because he's black would just go away and die someplace...  Society doesn't need you...


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 8, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> What part of "graduated magna cum laude" do you Birther fucks not get? I do love that his College Transcripts have become the sublimation of the birth certificate though. It's like you've all been wrapped on the knuckles so much about the birth certificate that you've chosen a new completely irrelevant document to obsess on.



Where's the evidence that he graduated magna cum laude?

Furthermore, his grades aren't the main reason people want to see his records from Columbia and Harvard.


----------



## Rinata (Aug 8, 2012)

I just received a neg rep from Dr. House with his typical name calling, low class comments. But guess what??? When I tried to respond I got a message saying he does not accept messages.  That makes him out to be something pretty low. And chicken.


----------



## Jarhead (Aug 8, 2012)

Rinata said:


> I just received a neg rep from Dr. House with his typical name calling, low class comments. But guess what??? When I tried to respond I got a message saying he does not accept messages.  That makes him out to be something pretty low. And chicken.



you continue to use race in your debates and you have the audacity to criticize House?

You sicken me.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



^^  Psycho alert.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 8, 2012)

Rinata said:


> I just received a neg rep from Dr. House with his typical name calling, low class comments. But guess what??? When I tried to respond I got a message saying he does not accept messages.  That makes him out to be something pretty low. And chicken.



I get plenty of PMs from people - both left and right...

You are a turd and I said so when I quoted your fat ass...  All out in the open...

Now find a nice place to go and contemplate self immolation...


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 8, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Are you claiming that Congress cannot do anything about passing a jobs bill until the president submits a budget?




In liberal parlance a "jobs bill" is just a huge spending boondoggle that Democrats use to reward their constituents.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 8, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



^^ 0bama fluffer thinks I care about it's opinion of me...


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 8, 2012)

rinata said:


> i just received a neg rep from dr. House with his typical name calling, low class comments. But guess what??? When i tried to respond i got a message saying he does not accept messages. :d that makes him out to be something pretty low. And chicken.



*tissue??*


----------



## Rinata (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Is that supposed to bother me??? You let other people lead you around by the nose with your first stupid comment. And the rest of your post is just nuts. You need help.

From now on I am going to say exactly what I think. I'm tired of pretending that you people are sincere. Your hatred for the president makes your secret so obvious.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...




Oh..  you care.


----------



## grunt11b (Aug 8, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 As soon as the put Reids invisible friend out there for everyone to see I am sure Romney will release them and embarrass the left and expose it for what it is. Also, why dont Obama release his college transcripts?


----------



## Rinata (Aug 8, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > I just received a neg rep from Dr. House with his typical name calling, low class comments. But guess what??? When I tried to respond I got a message saying he does not accept messages.  That makes him out to be something pretty low. And chicken.
> ...



Good. I don't ever want people like you to like me. It would mean I'm doing something wrong. Thanks!!!


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 8, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > At some point, common sense has got to be applied here. All Romney has to do is release the damn tax returns!!! But he absolutely refuses.
> ...



Remember the promises of the most transparent administration evah?



Yeah, some idiots bought the "hopey changey" bullshit...  Guess what?  They're still idiots and their pile of steaming bullshit remains just that...lol


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 8, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yeah...  whatever helps you sleep...


----------



## grunt11b (Aug 8, 2012)

Romney needs to ignore shit like this and stick with the issues. The only reason Reid made this ignorant comment was to distract from the issues. Romney should ignore it and stick with the issues.


----------



## Jarhead (Aug 8, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



wow....what a GREAT, well thought out response.

You are likely one of those "I will take my ball and go home if I dont get my way" kind of asswipes.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 8, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


No, you really are a racist fat cow...  We've established that fact already...



> From now on I am going to say exactly what I think. I'm tired of pretending that you people are sincere. Your hatred for the president makes your secret so obvious.


I hate no man or woman...  You just can't help being wrong all the time...  It must suck to be such a worthless, steaming, pile of shit that you are...


----------



## Rinata (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > I just received a neg rep from Dr. House with his typical name calling, low class comments. But guess what??? When I tried to respond I got a message saying he does not accept messages.  That makes him out to be something pretty low. And chicken.
> ...



I don't believe you. And don't you ever get tired of kissing other people's ass??? Lastly, self immolation??? Maybe you shouldn't throw around words that you have not looked up in the dictionary. You have no idea what it means.

And now, my work is done here. This thread is boring me and I am too good to waste my time with you. Have a good day, junior.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 8, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Hey I graduated magna cum laude and am a Rhodes Scholar too.  You'll just have to take my word on it as I don't intend on letting anyone see any actual records.  Idiot Obama cocksucker.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 8, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Go away, you racist fuck....  And put down the box of twinkies...  2 boxes in a day is why you need 3 seats on an airplane....


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 8, 2012)

Rinata said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I've been a proponent for black people since I was 17 years old and realized how much I hated the Democrat KKK of the year 1962, when DNC membership was required to belong to the Klansman. As a consequence, when I came of voting age, I registered as an Independent, and when I married, I married a Republican Party member. Republican Party--the ANTISLAVERY party.

Your problem is that you just can't take it that the DNC Party fooled the hell outta you in some brainwash history rewriting class you took that failed to notice the true facts of history.

Your lie, however, is noted for future reference of your propensity to speak out of total and thorough ignorance. Personally, I forgive you. But in my allegiance to the Constitution, I will not let your obfuscations based on your refusal to understand recorded history prior to recent DNC/wikipedia rewritings to suit the DNC agenda of the moment. You can count on shifting sands online, because Wikipedia gives anyone scissors to cut away last year's knowing with this year's need to not know factual information. IOW, what a sloppy universe the DNC is making of the internet.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Aww. The poor little poser's a little crabby today. What's the matter, did you find out that the patient with the strange and seemingly incurable disease will be healed with about seven minutes left in the episode again, you fucking poser douchebag piece of shit?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Hey, Dummy, yes, we all know that Democrats and Republicans swapped sides on the racial equality thing in the 60s. But thanks for reminding us that for the last 40 years the Republicans have been engaging in blatant and disgusting race baiting.


----------



## driveby (Aug 8, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...




Six Chick Fil-A sandwiches, three large waffle fries and a large diet coke are what you'll be wasting your time on ...


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 8, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



You've got a little spittle in the corner of your mouth, Jimmah...  Or that could be leftover 0bama - who knows...

It's creepy, nonetheless...


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 8, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


So your mendacious ego is what should drive American Presidential Politics all over the world?

Don't let the thread door fall too hard on ya in yer grand exit to eschew your own errors.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


Yep. Before his banning his f-word count averaged about 12 per post. All that's left now is the self-inflicted anger from liberals being lied to and having to face it here where the spin stops. 

My great aunt used to have a saying, "If children say and do stupid stuff, don't look at 'em."


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



You have a strange obsession with sucking the President's dick. Why don't you just do it so you can stop talking about it?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



My great aunt used to say, "Twats say dumb shit on the Internet, especially if they're Tea Baggers."


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > I just received a neg rep from Dr. House with his typical name calling, low class comments. But guess what??? When I tried to respond I got a message saying he does not accept messages.  That makes him out to be something pretty low. And chicken.
> ...



Really, is that why every time I try to respond to one of your dumb fucking neg-rep comments I get told you've turned off your PMs, House? 

Why are you such a lying fucking poser?


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 8, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Your projection is creepy too....


----------



## grunt11b (Aug 8, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



 Swapped sides? HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 8, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Maybe you're too fucking stupid to understand how the forum software works...

I get plenty of PMs daily...

True story...


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 8, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> ignorance of common science and sense seems to be all pervasive.



And yet the push to put Creationism into high school biology curricula comes from the right....


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 8, 2012)

grunt11b said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


It's ok, grunt. He hasn't figured out that Obama is being used as the tool of Reid/Pelosi's use of the U.S.Treasury to put goodies in their childrens/family's treasure chests yet. Obama is depressed because he cannot get away from their complete use of him and willingness to toss him over if he acknowledges it publicly.

Sometimes, you just can't fix stupid combined with a foot shoot.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 8, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > ignorance of common science and sense seems to be all pervasive.
> ...



Yeah...  A huge push for that...


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

grunt11b said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



For all intents and purposes, yes. That's exactly what happened when it comes to Civil Rights issues. Don't believe me? READ A HISTORY BOOK.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Right Gramps. You don't know about the active campaigns to push creationism and Intelligent Design as actual scientific theory in classrooms...

Oh wait, I keep forgetting what your favorite show is...You're not that smart. I'm sorry.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 8, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The DNC?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 8, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Where are the jobs? LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 8, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



*"graduated magna cum laude"*

I guess he must be hiding something else on the transcripts.
I wonder what he's hiding?


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 8, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...



Yeah, there's a HUGE push for that countrywide...  I see it on the ballot every year...



You're creepy AND fucking nuts....


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Well, of course in Blue States where the Bible isn't considered a factual historical accounting of our history it's not being pushed. But that's sort of the point right? Go ask Oklahoma's school system if there's been a push to get creationism/intelligent design into Science classes.

Oh wait, that would require you leaving the bubble. Never mind.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Did I say there was a "huge" push?  No.  But there is a significant effort that has been put forth over the past few years.  In any event, stop evading the fact that it comes from the right.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 8, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...



Your definition of "significant effort" seems grossly exaggerated....

Just sayin'....


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 8, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Yeah, hows that working out for them?...

The point you missed is that the effort is insignificant...  miniscule...

You really suck at this, you know...


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like Jarhead is just going to ignore my question.


And that's fine.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 8, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Looks like Jarhead is just going to ignore my question.
> 
> 
> And that's fine.



Dumb twats like you are easy to ignore.


----------



## Conservadude (Aug 8, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it would be hilarious if Romney was waiting to release them, just to embarrass the Obama campaign..


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

Conservadude said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN (VIDEO)
> ...


Are they getting forgeries made?


----------



## jgarden (Aug 8, 2012)

Conservadude said:


> ... I think it would be hilarious if Romney was waiting to release them, just to embarrass the Obama campaign..


*The same as when Obama released his birth certificate - unfortunately "birthers" aren't smart enough to know when they've been embarrassed!"*


----------



## Zander (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 8, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


 
So how is modern liberal academics working. We lose ranking every year and as kids go through school, they fall farther behind, and they arent teaching the Bible now....
But hey you believe that psycology is hard science and the Big Bang is a plausable explanation. It's no more believable than Zeus killing Kronos....


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 8, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



The Big Bang isn't just plausible. We have verified audio recordings from the 1930s of it. Well, at least the remnants of an echo of it.

Oh shit, but there I go having knowledge and shit.


----------



## Rinata (Aug 9, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



You need help. You really do. There is something wrong with a person that cannot express themselves like an adult instead of a 12 year old that just learned how to cuss. Grow up. Post something intelligent.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 9, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


I personally believe one of the reasons we've lost some rank over the decades is because mothers don't have the time to sit down with their children and help them with their homework or teach them anything, due to many if not most of them having to work full time outside of the home as well...  Many women do not have the option of staying home and mothering....the family unit needs the money from her employment.


----------



## Rinata (Aug 9, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



Actually, I'm not. That is exactly what YOU do. I just think there is a lot of wisdom in Proverb 14:7 and that is how I usually deal with you and your right wing bat crazy friends: 

"Go from the presence of a foolish man, when thou perceivest not in him the lips of knowledge."


----------



## Rinata (Aug 9, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 9, 2012)

Rinata said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



But...but...but she has been A PROPONENT FOR BLACK PEOPLE! THANK HER FOR HER SERVICE!!!!


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 9, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 9, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Oh. You're trying to bite my style. Big surprise.

(waiting for you to respond with "Zzzzzzz")


----------



## Rinata (Aug 9, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Yeah, isn't she wonderful?


----------



## Rinata (Aug 9, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Quiet, everybody!!! Maybe he'll sleep for a while before he learns any new curse words.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 9, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Yes, I forgot...

You invented "Zzzzzzzz"....

The statue to your internet prowess is currently under construction...

You must be proud....


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 9, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
(c)2012 Conservaderrps, Inc.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 9, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


 

Are you still babbling with your useless posts. Did the Huff Po telll you what party the racist abortion doctor is?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 9, 2012)

What's Mitt hiding?


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 10, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> What's Mitt hiding?



Probably a fat roll of century notes in his pocket.  He's a successful and rich business man you know.  Why are all of Obama's records from his past sealed?  What is Barry hiding?


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 10, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Babydoll, the only "style" you could ever muster comes out of a jar.

View attachment 20422


----------



## Conservadude (Aug 10, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



He's a Democrat.. and he doesn't like the "ugly black babies". What a sick, disgusting freak that guy is.. Typical Democrat.. Act like they love the black folk.. When in reality, they just care about keeping them beholden to the government so they can keep their vote! 

This guy gets it..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYItpzNrKXM&feature=player_embedded]CL Bryant FreePAC Speech - YouTube[/ame]

C.L. Bryant Talks About His Journey From the NAACP to the Tea party | TheBlaze.com

Oh! And for those that claim the Republican party is a buncha racists..


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 10, 2012)

We've been hearing wingnuts cry for years about how bad and hated Harry Reid is.

Yet, now when they have a perfect opportunity to disgrace and embarrass him publicly, and ruin his credibility, they pussy out.

Why is that?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 10, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Way before my time.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 10, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> We've been hearing wingnuts cry for years about how bad and hated Harry Reid is.
> 
> Yet, now when they have a perfect opportunity to disgrace and embarrass him publicly, and ruin his credibility, they pussy out.
> 
> Why is that?



Opportunity?  He disgraced himself by making allegations and being too pussy to substaniate them.  The burden of proof is on Harry, not Romney.  I realize your grasp of the Constitution and law is tainted by liberalism, but here in America, we are innocent until PROVEN quilty and proving it is the responsibility of the one making the allegation.  Harry needs to put up or shut up.  He's looked like the total ass he is since he opened his drooling pie hole.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 10, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



So are your old, tired, failed "ideas".


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 10, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 10, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



When you run out of actual things to say, it's time to admit defeat to yourself and open up your troll bridge in a different thread.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Aug 10, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 10, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > We've been hearing wingnuts cry for years about how bad and hated Harry Reid is.
> ...



They have been screaming about Nancy and Harry for years, and now when they have the chance to make Harry the issue and take the focus off of Bishop Romney's tax returns, they don't do it?  

FOXNEWS could be leading the drumbeat for Harry's resignation in disgrace.  It could fill up all 6 hours of RushSean!  The wingnut blogosphere could explode in ecstacy!

What's keeping it from happening?  

Whatever is in those tax reurns must be pretty fucking bad, politically or legally.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 10, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > We've been hearing wingnuts cry for years about how bad and hated Harry Reid is.
> ...



Did you hear the latest about Harry's staffer?  He spewed some details about the "unnamed source" and then promptly retracted them...

What a dumbass...  I can't believe people with functioning brain cells are falling for it..


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 10, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Falling for what?  Mitt's claims of transparency?

Why won't the Mittwit release his tax returns?  What is he hiding?


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 10, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...


No, dipshit...  Harry's bullshit conspiracy theory...

Go be stupid somewhere else, m'kay?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 10, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Why did you only respond to half my post?  

Here it is again.  Answer the bolded, please:



Synthaholic said:


> Falling for what?  Mitt's claims of transparency?
> 
> *Why won't the Mittwit release his tax returns?  What is he hiding?*


----------



## Rinata (Aug 10, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > We've been hearing wingnuts cry for years about how bad and hated Harry Reid is.
> ...



So why doesn't Romney make him look really ridiculous and release his taxes?? Because he can't. And you and all of the rest of the bat crap crazy right wingers know it. But you love to play games.


----------



## Rinata (Aug 10, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Then do it!!!


----------



## Rinata (Aug 10, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



They know it. They just don't have any legitimate complaints so they are going to milk this dry. I think they all know Romney's tax returns contain some pretty damning information.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 10, 2012)

And that's why the president is going to stick with it.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 10, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



RushSean  lol con teevee/radio


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 13, 2012)

Rinata said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Why?  Evidently you are too stoopid to understand what you read and responded to.  Let me type it again really, really slow so you can understand it better.

Opportunity?  He disgraced himself by making allegations and being too pussy to substaniate them.  The burden of proof is on Harry, not Romney.  I realize your grasp of the Constitution and law is tainted by liberalism, but here in America, we are innocent until PROVEN quilty and proving it is the responsibility of the one making the allegation.  Harry needs to put up or shut up.  He's looked like the total ass he is since he opened his drooling pie hole.

Reid already looks ridiculous for making unsubstaniated allegations.  If I were Romney, I'd be sitting back and laughing at Harry's flailing aimlessly too.  NOW, if Harry can PROVE what he's saying, then he actually would have something.  As it is, he looks desperate to defend his Dear Leader thru deflection that only the sheeple are buying into.  He already has those morons votes, so this tack isn't buying them anything.


----------



## Conservative (Aug 13, 2012)

oreo said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source...is a credible person
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD_xWrhZ8yI]Thats what she said! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 13, 2012)

Doesn't it figure that Conservative would use a chopped up, out of context mashup of Obama in his sigline?

That's just pathetic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 13, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Why?  Evidently you are too stoopid to understand what you read and responded to.  Let me type it again really, really slow so you can understand it better.
> 
> Opportunity?  He disgraced himself by making allegations and being too pussy to substaniate them.  The burden of proof is on Harry, not Romney.  I realize your grasp of the Constitution and law is tainted by liberalism, but here in America, we are innocent until PROVEN quilty and proving it is the responsibility of the one making the allegation.  Harry needs to put up or shut up.  He's looked like the total ass he is since he opened his drooling pie hole.
> 
> Reid already looks ridiculous for making unsubstaniated allegations.  If I were Romney, I'd be sitting back and laughing at Harry's flailing aimlessly too.  NOW, if Harry can PROVE what he's saying, then he actually would have something.  As it is, he looks desperate to defend his Dear Leader thru deflection that only the sheeple are buying into.  He already has those morons votes, so this tack isn't buying them anything.



I would disagree.  

Romney is the one applying for the presidency. It's really on him to prove that he paid his taxes, and his fair share of them.  

Incidently, I think it's very possible he paid no tax in 2008 or 2009, if all of his money was in investments and his investments all tanked with the rest of the economy and he took capital losses.  

But if that's the case, just come out and say it.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 13, 2012)

Well, this story went nowhere...


----------



## Conservative (Aug 14, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Doesn't it figure that Conservative would use a chopped up, out of context mashup of Obama in his sigline?
> 
> That's just pathetic.



Nothing chopped up, dumbass. That is the entire line. I was unaware of any rule requiring the posting of an entire speech in a sig line. Perhaps you could point that rule out to me??? Or, perhaps if you feel I've broken a rule, you could simply reort it.

Dumb ass.

You're also a hypocritical little douchenozzle... here is the ENTIRE quote from Katz... not that mashed up part YOU have in your sig...



> It depends on how stupid Americans really are. Women are abysmally stupid, that won't change and obama will still get the stupid female vote.


----------



## beretta304 (Aug 14, 2012)

He should agree to it at the first debate contingent upon Obiedopey releasing his college transcripts...just like GWB/


----------



## Care4all (Aug 14, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> He should agree to it at the first debate contingent upon Obiedopey releasing his college transcripts...just like GWB/


GWB did NOT release his full college transcripts....read up on it.


----------



## OnTheRight (Aug 14, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> There is no reason to refuse to release the returns unless he's hiding something or he perhaps hopes to release them closer to the election to embarrass Obama.




There is no reason to refuse to release the college transcripts unless he's hiding something or he perhaps hopes to release them closer to the election to embarrass Romney.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 14, 2012)

Romney hasn't released his college transcripts either....but Obama has released his tax returns....

romney's tax returns are very relevant to this election....when he says he intends to lower taxes on people like himself even more....


----------



## beretta304 (Aug 14, 2012)

Care4all said:


> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> > He should agree to it at the first debate contingent upon Obiedopey releasing his college transcripts...just like GWB/
> ...




Leaked or released...they were out there.  He didn't use his own money to seal them.


----------



## Conservative (Aug 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Why?  Evidently you are too stoopid to understand what you read and responded to.  Let me type it again really, really slow so you can understand it better.
> ...



It's none of your business whether Romney paid his 'fair share', whatever that actually is.

It's none of your business whether Obama paid his 'fair share', whatever that actually is.

Reid made the accusation, that puts the burden of proof on him. Unless fo course he invokes the Axelrod principle.


----------



## beretta304 (Aug 14, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Romney hasn't released his college transcripts either....but Obama has released his tax returns....
> 
> romney's tax returns are very relevant to this election....when he says he intends to lower taxes on people like himself even more....




How Much is President Obama Worth?

Just as relevant are Obie's transcripts because they will once and for all put to rest whether he was a foreign exchange student which would make him ineligible to be POTUS.

It will likely also show what a piss poor student he was and how he was advanced up the ranks based on nothing he earned.


What does he have to hide since you like to say that about Romney?


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Why?  Evidently you are too stoopid to understand what you read and responded to.  Let me type it again really, really slow so you can understand it better.
> ...



You do realize that by your standard, anybody could make any claim and then say it is up to the accused to prove it wrong don't you?  What's to stop Boehner from claiming that a very reliable source told him that Obama uses Jesus Juice to relax children so he can have his way with them?  Would you defend Boehner's claim and say that it is up to Obama to prove the allegation wrong.......or would you insist that if Boehner had evidence of his allegations, it is incumbent on him to provide the proof.  You see, that is how it works in America.  I'm guessing that you laughed at the demands for a paper document birth certificate from Obama that every other American has possession of or can easily get, yet you are perfectly fine with demanding tax return documents of Romney.  You liberals have to make up your mind which way you are going to go with this strategy.  Up or down?  In or out?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 14, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't it figure that Conservative would use a chopped up, out of context mashup of Obama in his sigline?
> ...



*False*.  

She says "Women are stupid" as a standalone remark, not relying on the rest of the sentence or paragraph to further clarify or contextualize.


Now - your sigline:

"If you've got a business -- you didn't build that.  Somebody else made that happen." _Barack Obama_​
Is totally out of context:




			
				President Obama said:
			
		

> "There are a lot of wealthy, successful Americans who agree with me --  because they want to give something back. They know they didnt -- look,  if youve been successful, you didnt get there on your own. You didnt  get there on your own. Im always struck by people who think, well, it  must be because I was just so smart. There are a lot of smart people out  there. It must be because I worked harder than everybody else. Let me  tell you something -- there are a whole bunch of hardworking people out  there.
> 
> "If you were successful, somebody along the line gave you some help.  There was a great teacher somewhere in your life. Somebody helped to  create this unbelievable American system that we have that allowed you  to thrive. *Somebody invested in roads and bridges.* *If youve got a  business -- you didnt build that. Somebody else made that happen.* The  Internet didnt get invented on its own. Government research created the  Internet so that all the companies could make money off the Internet.
> 
> "The point is, is that when we succeed, we succeed because of our  individual initiative, but also because we do things together. There are  some things, just like fighting fires, we dont do on our own. I mean,  imagine if everybody had their own fire service. That would be a hard  way to organize fighting fires.



​That's the type of dishonesty we have come to expect from you.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 14, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > beretta304 said:
> ...


Then link to them.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 14, 2012)

Conservative said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...


Wingnuts have been screaming about Harry for years.

Now they have a chance to disgrace him and even force him to resign and they pass on that opportunity?

Mitt must have some illegalities, or very embarrassing numbers.

His tax returns will reveal a very immoral and unethical person.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 14, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The burden of proof is on Harry, not Romney. I realize your grasp of the Constitution and law is tainted by liberalism, but here in America, we are innocent until PROVEN quilty and proving it is the responsibility of the one making the allegation. Harry needs to put up or shut up. He's looked like the total ass he is since he opened his drooling pie hole.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 14, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...


What is Mitt hiding that is bigger than getting rid of Harry Reid?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 14, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



If catching Harry in a lie could get rid of him, he'd have been gone a long time ago.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 14, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...


Nice dancing!


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 15, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Nice dancing.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 15, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...


Can't stay on topic?

Can't answer simple questions?


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 15, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Name that source.........

Oh wait....you cant.......


At least try to be imaginative when lying through your teeth.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 15, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Oh, I've been on topic all along.  You, like Dear Leader are trying to obfuscate and deflect.  Hence, I threw your own off topic "nice dancing" comment right back at you.  Only a moron would piss and moan about someone's response when it is a direct quote of their own response.

I have a reliable source who tells me you are a serial rapist and pedophile.  Unless you disprove what my source says, we can assume you are hiding something.  See how that works?  A reasonable person would laugh at such an unfounded allegation and a demand that someone be responsible for disproving said allegation.  But then, liberals are not reasonable people who believe and follow our constitution.  Pull your head out of your ass and grow up troll.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 15, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...




Yeah, I see how that works, dumbass.  Tell me which documents I can make public to prove that I am not a pedophile or a serial rapist and I will gladly release them.

See how that works, dumbass?

Because if someone like you claims I am a pedophile or a serial rapist and have documents that prove it, then not releasing those documents makes me look guilty.

Is Mitt guilty?


Dumbass.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 15, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



*Because if someone like you claims I am a pedophile or a serial rapist and have documents that prove it, then not releasing those documents makes me look guilty.*

That is an excellent point. If Harry Reid has a source who has evidence that proves Mitt didn't pay taxes, not releasing the source or the evidence makes Harry look like a douche.

Is Harry a douche?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 15, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...




It's not going to hurt Reid's source to stay secret.  He's not running for anything.

This tax returns issue is definitely hurting Mitt.  Even a majority of Republicans now want him to release more returns.

Despite Queen Ann making yet another decree to her subjects this morning that "We will NOT be releasing any more documents! *sniff* !!"

I'm sure she meant it in the royal "We".


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 15, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



No, Mitt's innocent until proven quilty.  If Harry has evidence to the contrary, it is his responsibility to prove it beyond a reasonable doubt.  Mitt can't be compelled to incriminate himself.  You'd know this if you'd comprehended my multiple posts saying the same thing.  But no, you have to keep your head up your troll ass.  Let me give you a precedent to all of this.  Obama, 2008, birth certificate.  If only he didn't have soething to hide, he would have produced a document and ended all of the hand wringing and pearl clutching.  You guys set the rules then, you don't get to change them now.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 15, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You're such a pussy. Why should.he release them. If Reid has a full house, lay the cards on the table. Romney called his bluff...er lie


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 15, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



In your wet dreams peewee. View attachment 20544


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd like to see old Harry's sources on this.  Enquiring minds want to know. 

How Did Harry Reid Get Rich? - Betsy Woodruff - National Review Online


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's one Dem/Rep who doesn't seem to care about tax returns.  I'd like to find a source on why the former co-chair of Obama's 2008 race is now stumping for Romney.  He must know something.........or he finally figured out how to pull his liberal head out of his ass into the conservative sunshine.  Maybe Synthia could learn something.

Former Obama campaign co-chair to stump for Romney &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 15, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> I'd like to see old Harry's sources on this.  Enquiring minds want to know.
> 
> How Did Harry Reid Get Rich? - Betsy Woodruff - National Review Online



I heard Harry Reid used his influence as a Senator to run errands for the Mafia, body disposal, loan sharking, money laundering, extortion, etc.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 15, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see old Harry's sources on this.  Enquiring minds want to know.
> ...



Was it a credible source?  If so, bag boy Harry needs to cough up the documentation so we can see for ourselves.  If he doesn't, he is obviously guilty and hiding something.  So says Synthia.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 15, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



It may well be a credible source.  Maybe. Possibly.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 15, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Better play it safe like Harry and get a second one.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 15, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Wow!

As soon as you said that a second uninformed source might possibly have confirmed the information I received from the first.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 15, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



This is a perfect illustration of your ignorance about _politics_.

A presidential election is not a courtroom.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 15, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



And the American people have overwhelmingly said to themselves "What's he hiding?  Maybe I can't trust this guy".


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 15, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




Here's one from mid-July, dumbass:

Poll: Most say Romney should release additional tax returns


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 15, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Here's another, dipshit:

*Poll shows Americans want to see Romney's tax returns*


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 15, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Here's one from a few days ago, dope:


*63% of Americans Demand That Mitt Romney Release His Tax Returns*


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 15, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see old Harry's sources on this.  Enquiring minds want to know.
> ...


He'll prolly get away with it.

Turn him in, Frank!  You'll be a hero!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 15, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Who? Obama?


----------



## whitehall (Aug 15, 2012)

Reid says he has a credible tipster and Huff says they have a reliable tipster who says Reid's tipster is reliable. When does the circular firing squad start shooting?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 15, 2012)

It's hard to believe that a Senator like Reid could make millions from illegal activities right in front of everyone, but there you go


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 15, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> It's hard to believe that a Senator like Reid could make millions from illegal activities right in front of everyone, but there you go


Really?  How much do you think Boehner is worth?  How about Cantor and Bachmann?

Are we going to see what Eddie Munster is worth, or is he gonna pull a Romney?

And what makes you think any of it is illegal?  Congress, in their wisdom, exempted themselves from insider trading and stock tips laws.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 16, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Hey moron, it's now mid-August......you know, a whole month later.  The only folks who still care are the mouth frothers like you over at Daily Kos.  Put the cheetos down, come out of your mom's basement, get some sunshine and get current.  BTW, hope the big kids don't beat you up when you start junior high this week.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 16, 2012)

whitehall said:


> Reid says he has a credible tipster and Huff says they have a reliable tipster who says Reid's tipster is reliable. When does the circular firing squad start shooting?



Oh, they'll be shooting eventually in their little daisy chain circle jerk.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 16, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to believe that a Senator like Reid could make millions from illegal activities right in front of everyone, but there you go
> ...



We know you're ignorant, but don't show it off so much please.  None of those guys point at wealthy people and call them evil or accuse them of commiting felonies.  Your idol does.  Harry needs to put up or shut up.  If he is going to question Romney's wealth and make it an issue, he damned well better be an open book to expalin how he got there.  Romney was a business man.  His wealth is easily explained.  Harry was a public servant drawing a salary.  How does he explain his wealth?  We need to see his bank statements for the last 20 years.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 16, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...


Then why did you ignore the one from a few days ago?

You're a fucking amateur.


----------

